# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αρπακτικά!!!

## Gardelius

Δεν ξερω αν για αλλους ειναι μια ευχαριστη μερα η σημερινη, αλλα για τη γειτονισα μου ...ΔΕΝ!!!!!! Ειμαι με τα <κλουβια παρεα> στο μπαλκονι γιατι ειχα συμπτωματικα καθαριοτητα και ταισμα, όπου καποια στιγμη πεταγεται στο μπαλκονι και μου λεει.....¨βαλε μεσα τα πουλια.....εμενα μολις μου εφαγε το δικο μου.....κατι πουπουλα βρηκα¨.....Πραγματικα, στεναχωρηθηκα γιατι μιλαμε για ενα πολυ καλο καναρινακι φετινο που ειχε παρει απο καποιο ξαδερφο που εκτρεφει!!! Τωρα τ απογευμα σε ¨περιπολια¨με τ αμαξι και απο μια εξονυχιστικη ματια γυρω γυρω ....εθεαθη...<κιρκινεζι>!!!!!! Ειναι μαλλον το υπευθυνο για το 4ο κρουσμα....λυμαίνεται την γειτονια!!!! Το ερωτημα ειναι ...πως τελικα καταφερνει και <παιρνει> το θυραμα? Δηλαδη, ο κοσμος λεει..¨πουλοφαγος¨και φανταζεται....κανενα τερας!!!! Δεν θελω να το δω ποτε σε δικα μου..αλλα ο τροπος του θα μου μεινει απορια!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ηλία !!! ψάχνω το σχετικό βίντεο στο youtube........

*

----------


## Gardelius

Αλεξ. καπου την εχει <παρει το ματι> μου τη φωτο!!!!!! ειναι τρομακτικο!!!! καπως ετσι το φανταζομαι...η γειτονισα μου ειπε οτι ειχε ασπρα φτερα μεγαλα!!!!....δεν ξερω αν καποιος μπορει να πει αν ειναι κατι αλλο....  ::

----------


## koukoulis

Όμως τώρα με αυτά τα κρούσματα στη γειτονιά, τι θα κάνεις; Θα βάλεις τα πουλιά μέσα ή τα έχεις προστατευμένα από επίθεση;

----------


## panos70

Αν θελεις να εισαι σιγουρος τα προστατευεις οχι μονο απο γερακια και κουκουβαγιες αλλα και απο σπουργιτια να μην εχουν προσβαση στο κλουβι με τις τοσες αρρωστιες που κουβαλαν

----------


## jk21

αν ειδε ασπρα φτερα ,αυτη ηταν ο θηρευτης ! καρακαξα

----------


## babis100nx

δεν νομιζω να ηταν καρακαξα οι καρακαξες κυριψς αρεσκονται στα αυγα πχ απο καρδερινες στην φυση ή σπουριτια ειναι ο καλυτερος μεζες τους...επισεις μπορει να εινα γερακι αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν φοβαται να καταιβει χαμηλα...ενω θα μπορουσε να κινιγισει περιστερια δεκαοχτουρες και οτι αλλο θέλει...πάντως τα γερακια εχουν εξερετική όραση...

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη εαν ειχε δυο κεφαλια τοτε ηταν δικεφαλος αετος........ χα χα χα χα χα χα χα ( ΠΑΟΚ)

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ για ομαδες που ρεει συγκενικο αιμα ... προσπαθω να συγκρατουμαι στα πειραγματα !


ΜΠΑΜΠΗ η καλυτερη λιχουδια της καρακαξας ,ειδικα για τα μικρα της ,ειναι κεφαλακι καναρινιου και αν ειναι και μερακλου ,διαλεγει μονο καρδερινας ..... 

για να στο λεω ....  σημασια εχει οτι το πουλακι κανει τη δουλεια του (ταιζεται και ταιζει τα μικρα του ) και μεις πρεπει να κανουμε τη δουλεια μας (μετρα προστασιας  -ειδικες κατασκευες  περιξ των κλουβιων )

----------


## fysaei

παιδιά πετούν μεγάλα πουλιά συνέχεια ψηλά, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τόσο έντονο παλιότερα το φαινόμενο..προσπαθώ να βρω τον καλύτερο τρόπο να τα κρατήσω μισό μέτρο μακριά από τα κλουβιά που θέλω να βάλω στην ταράτσα..

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά στην γειτονιά μου που είναι πολύ κοντά στο πρώτο νεκροταφείο(φτου φτου σκόρδο)...συχνά πετάνε γεράκια...και το βράδυ κυκλοφορούν και κουκουβάγιες!!!

----------


## adreas

Αυτά  φέτος  τα  έχει  πάρει ο  διάολος  κάτι συμβαίνει  δεν  εξηγείτε αλλιώς. Παθόν  και  εγώ άνοιξε  η  μάνα μου  την  πόρτα να  αεριστούνε  καθώς ήμουν  στις  ελιές και το μεσημέρι  έπιανα  δουλειά. Γυρνώντας  από ελιές  λοιπόν  λέω να  τους  βάλω να  κάνουνε  μπάνιο 20 πόντους  ανοιχτή  η πόρτα  και  την ώρα  που  την ανοίγω  πάει  να μου  βγάλει  τα μάτια  την  γλύτωσα στη  τρίχα  με  αιφνίδιασε  λαγός έγινε. Το  αποτέλεσμα  2 καρδερινοκάναρα  2 καρδερίνες  αρσενικές που  ζευγάρωναν με  κανάρα και  μια  κανάρα. Τους  έχω  κηρύξει  πόλεμο!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Όμως τώρα με αυτά τα κρούσματα στη γειτονιά, τι θα κάνεις; Θα βάλεις τα πουλιά μέσα ή τα έχεις προστατευμένα από επίθεση;



Φιλε....εγω τα εχω μεσα!!!!! Μετα απ ολα αυτα (γιατι παλια δεν υπηρχε κανενα θεμα) θα κανω εσωτερικη εκτροφη!!!!!!!!! ΔΕΝ το ρισκαρω!!!!!!!!!! 




> αν ειδε ασπρα φτερα ,αυτη ηταν ο θηρευτης ! καρακαξα


Φιλε, δεν ειναι αυτο....αν και αν δεις στα μερη μας εχουμε <μιλιουνια> που λεμε!!!! Πρεπει να ηταν κατι τετοιο,....



Εχω <ξενερωσει> με το ολο σκηνικο....σημερα γιατι ηρθε και απο το σπιτι και τα ειπαμε λιγο!!!! Μου ειπε οτι απλα, το σκοτωσε και δεν το πηρε...πηγε και στο αλλο που ειχε (μια καρδερινα) αλλα αυτη απλα...εχει παθει....σοκ!!!!!!




> Αυτά φέτος τα έχει πάρει ο διάολος κάτι συμβαίνει δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς. Παθόν και εγώ άνοιξε η μάνα μου την πόρτα να αεριστούνε καθώς ήμουν στις ελιές και το μεσημέρι έπιανα δουλειά. Γυρνώντας από ελιές λοιπόν λέω να τους βάλω να κάνουνε μπάνιο 20 πόντους ανοιχτή η πόρτα και την ώρα που την ανοίγω πάει να μου βγάλει τα μάτια την γλύτωσα στη τρίχα με αιφνίδιασε λαγός έγινε. Το αποτέλεσμα 2 καρδερινοκάναρα 2 καρδερίνες αρσενικές που ζευγάρωναν με κανάρα και μια κανάρα. Τους έχω κηρύξει πόλεμο!!




Μιλας για τα κιρκινεζια φανταζομαι......  :Fighting0015:

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά κ εγώ είδα ένα! ευτυχώς δεν είχα κρουσμα εγώ αλλά είχε αυτή που μένει στον 5ο (εγώ μένω στον 3ο)

----------


## geam

> Αυτά  φέτος  τα  έχει  πάρει ο  διάολος  κάτι συμβαίνει  δεν  εξηγείτε αλλιώς. Παθόν  και  εγώ άνοιξε  η  μάνα μου  την  πόρτα να  αεριστούνε  καθώς ήμουν  στις  ελιές και το μεσημέρι  έπιανα  δουλειά. Γυρνώντας  από ελιές  λοιπόν  λέω να  τους  βάλω να  κάνουνε  μπάνιο 20 πόντους  ανοιχτή  η πόρτα  και  την ώρα  που  την ανοίγω  πάει  να μου  βγάλει  τα μάτια  την  γλύτωσα στη  τρίχα  με  αιφνίδιασε  λαγός έγινε. Το  αποτέλεσμα  2 καρδερινοκάναρα  2 καρδερίνες  αρσενικές που  ζευγάρωναν με  κανάρα και  μια  κανάρα. Τους  έχω  κηρύξει  πόλεμο!!


Αντρεα καρακάξα??????

----------


## Deimitori

Όσο το φυσικό περιβάλλον των άγριων πτηνών υποβαθμίζεται, ευτελίζεται και εν τέλει καταστρέφεται από τους ανθρώπους με συνέπεια αυτά να μην βρίσκουν τροφή, οι επιθέσεις σε οικόσιτα πτηνά θα είναι όλο και συχνότερες... Ο φταίχτης είναι δυστυχώς και πάλι ο άνθρωπος, και όχι τα άγρια πτηνά που απλά προσπαθούν να επιβιώσουν... Με την ευκαιρία, σήμερα που πήγαινα στην Λούτσα να πάρω δύο καναρινάκια είδα στην περιοχή του Χαρβάτι ένα κιρκινέζι και μία καρακάξα να πετούν και να "παίζουν" παρέα στον αέρα! Ήταν όντως πολύ όμορφο θέαμα!

----------


## adreas

Όχι  γεράκι σαν  αυτό  στις  φωτογραφίες

----------


## babis100nx

ένα κιρκινέζι και μία καρακάξα να πετούν και να "παίζουν" παρέα στον αέρα! Ήταν όντως πολύ όμορφο θέαμα..καλησπερα δημητρη εισαι σιγουρς οτι έπαιζαν?αν ναι σιγουρα θα ηταν εντιποσιακο θεαμα αλαλ εαν ειδες ελιγμους δεν ήταν παιχνιδι!!!!

----------


## Deimitori

Όχι, έπαιζαν! Τα παρατήρησα περισσότερο από 3 λεπτά, δεν ήταν επίθεση και άμυνα, χαιρόντουσαν το παιχνίδι στον αέρα. Δεν κυνηγούσε το κιρκινέζι την καρακάξα. Καλησπέρα Μπάμπη!

----------


## babis100nx

ναι εχεισ δικαιο ψαχνωντας στο γιουτιουμπ βρηκα αυτο το βιντεο το γερακι τρωει περιστερι και διπλα του η καρακαξα χωρις να την πειραζει. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj7s6ZqcC38

----------


## teo24



----------


## babis100nx

πολυ εντυπωσιακο το τριτο βιντεο δειχνει την ταχυτητα και την δυναμη που εχουν αυτα τα πουλια!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> 


πολλοί χαζοί οι ιδιοκτήτες των καναρινιών...εγώ άμα έβλεπα το γεράκι στα καναρίνια μου θα έβγαζα το αεροβόλο και θα έριχνα μία στον αέρα...να εξαφανιζόταν...!!! ΚΡΙΜΑ τα πουλάκια!!!

----------


## Deimitori

Οι συγκεκριμένοι ιδιοκτήτες των καναρινιών στα δύο πρώτα βίντεο είναι σαδιστές μου φαίνεται...

----------


## VASSILIOS



----------


## Gardelius

_Δημήτρη , υπήρχαν ...υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν τέτοιοι και είναι και αρκετοι!!!! ΟΛΑ οσα αναφερουμε στο παρων θέμα (αλλα και τα βίντεο του Θοδωρή για τον τροπο που επιτίθενται) ειναι <τρομερά> για τα δικα μας <ματια> γιατι ειμαστε απο την <αλλη μερια>!!! κανεις απο μας που εχουμε ολα αυτα τα οικοσιτα πτηνα ΔΕΝ θα ηθελε να γινει μαρτυρας καποιου τέτοιου συμβάντος, όμως και η καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος ...πληρώνεται και εχει απώλειες!!!!!_

----------


## Gardelius

> 


_
Βασιλη, ετσι πρεπει να έγινε σήμερα το συμβάν με το καναρινι!!!! Σίγουρα ειναι πιο <ευκολο> σαν λεία απο αυτο στο βίντεο!!!! Έχουν το τρόπο τους ...στο κυνήγι !!
_

----------


## lefteris13

ηλια γιατι απορεις πως το παιρνει..για αυτο λεγονται αρπακτικα..αρπαζουν-γραπωνουν το θυμα, ειναι φτιαγμενα για να σκοτωνουν που ελεγε κ ενα ντοκιμαντερ.παει πανω στο κλουβι, το πουλι μεσα τρομοκρατειται, αρχιζει να χτυπιεται απο δω κ απο κει οπως κ στα βιντεο κ μολις βρει την ευκαιρια το αρπακτικο το πιανει με τα νυχια ή το στομα και το συνθλιβει με τοση δυναμη που ασκει για να το βγαλει απο τα καγκελα το κομματιαζει, λογικα επιτοπου το τρωει

----------


## Καρολίνα

Παιδιά, κάποτε έβλεπα απέναντι από το σπίτι μου πάνω σε μία τέντα (!).. 2 κατάλευκα πουλιά, μεγάλα σε μέγεθος (μόλις ανοίξαν τα φτερά) που κυριολεκτικά ξέσκισαν ένα περιστέρι.. τί πουλί μπορεί να είναι αυτό;...

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδιά, κάποτε έβλεπα απέναντι από το σπίτι μου πάνω σε μία τέντα (!).. 2 κατάλευκα πουλιά, μεγάλα σε μέγεθος (μόλις ανοίξαν τα φτερά) που κυριολεκτικά ξέσκισαν ένα περιστέρι.. τί πουλί μπορεί να είναι αυτό;...


Για κοιταξε στο ποστ#13 που έκανα πριν..μια φωτό που έχω....αν ειναι έτσι....ειναι κιρκινέζια!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε μαύρο πουθενά.. κατάλευκο! αν δεν κάνω λάθος, άντε και λίγο σε κίτρινο αλλά κοντά στο ράμφος (σε αυτό δεν ορκίζομαι κι όλας)

----------


## lefteris13

> Παιδιά, κάποτε έβλεπα απέναντι από το σπίτι μου πάνω σε μία τέντα (!).. 2 κατάλευκα πουλιά, μεγάλα σε μέγεθος (μόλις ανοίξαν τα φτερά) που κυριολεκτικά ξέσκισαν ένα περιστέρι.. τί πουλί μπορεί να είναι αυτό;...


γερακι ή κατι τετιο..τα μικρα πουλακια καναρινια κλπ κ τα περιστερια δεν ειναι τιποτα για αυτα, εδω κυνηγανε αλλα αρπακτικα πουλια οπως κορακια, αγριοκατσικα, λαγους..εχω δει σε ντοκιμαντερ σε μακρυνες χωρες τα εκπαιδευουν και σκοτωνουν λυκους με αυτα..εχουν τρομερη δυναμη, αν σε πιασουν στα νυχια τους εισαι τελιωμενος, δεν ξεφευγεις με τιποτα

----------


## Καρολίνα

γεράκι άσπρο;... έχει στον Υμηττό;

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ πιθανό....Εχουν γινει ανω - κατω όλα!!!! Μεταναστεύουν για να βρισκουν τροφή!!!! Πιθανό ειναι να ηταν αυτο που σου είπα ...

----------


## lefteris13

παντως γενικοτερα επειδη εχω μεγαλωσει σε ορεινο χωριο κ τα γερακια πηγαιναν κ ερχονταν καθημερινα..οι επιθεσεις κ οι απωλειες σε κοτες κλπ ηταν μαλλον σπανιες, ενω αν ηθελαν με τοση βλαστηση κ ανοιχτο πεδιο ετρωγαν ανα πασα στιγμη..δεν καταλαβαινω πως ειναι τοσο αυξημενες οι επιθεσεις μεσα σε πυκνοκατοικημενα μερη, εχουν αποθρασυνθει εντελως

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δεν ξέρω από πουλιά (θα το εχετε καταλάβει), αλλά μου φάνηκε σαν.. γλάρος (μη γελάτε)....... αλλά μετά το ξανασκέφτηκα.. γλάρος στην περιοχή μου.. και κατά περιστεριού.. είναι νορμαλ; χεχ

----------


## Καρολίνα

Πάντος αν προσπαθήσει για τα κουτσούνια μου, θα φάει το τζάμι στη μούρη (τα έχω μέσα)  ::  εεεεεε αν τα καταφέρει και το σπάσει τί να πω! Εύγε του και το κουνέλι "bonus" από εμένα! (λέμε τώρα)

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει (και φυσικα δεν μας αρέσει..) αυτο αλλα ΔΕΝ μπορουμε και δεν πρεπει να <αφανισουμε> και να κυνηγάμε αυτα τα αρπακτικά!!!! Διότι διαφορετικα μετά θα εχουμε τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα!!*

----------


## lefteris13

> Δεν ξέρω από πουλιά (θα το εχετε καταλάβει), αλλά μου φάνηκε σαν.. γλάρος (μη γελάτε)....... αλλά μετά το ξανασκέφτηκα.. γλάρος στην περιοχή μου.. και κατά περιστεριού.. είναι νορμαλ; χεχ


δεν ξερω αν εχει γλαρους εκει, αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι οι γλαροι τρωνε περιστερια ...  http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.FaYLwuxQmRg  ενδεικτικα video

----------


## Καρολίνα

:Happy:  Δεν κυνηγάω και πόσο μάλλον σκοτώνω οτιδήποτε είναι εν ζωή. Ακόμη και κατσαρίδα (κυριολεκτώ) δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμη να σκοτώσω.
Όμως θα έκανα ότι περνούσε από το χέρι μου να σώσω το ζώο του οποίου έχω αναλάβει την ευθύνη.. όσο θα γινόταν χωρίς απώλειες από καμία πλευρά.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> δεν ξερω αν εχει γλαρους εκει, αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι οι γλαροι τρωνε περιστερια ...  http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.FaYLwuxQmRg  ενδεικτικα video



ακριβώς έτσι το έκαναν κι εκείνα....... (φαντάσου πως ήταν τόσο βίαιο που τρόμαξα για το σκυλί μου που ήταν στη βεράντα και βγήκα να το πάρω μέσα!)

----------


## lefteris13

> ακριβώς έτσι το έκαναν κι εκείνα....... (φαντάσου πως ήταν τόσο βίαιο που τρόμαξα για το σκυλί μου που ήταν στη βεράντα και βγήκα να το πάρω μέσα!)


το χειροτερο σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι οτι τα αρπακτικα αυτου του ειδους δεν σκοτωνουν το θυμα πρωτα κ μετα το τρωνε..αρχιζουν να το τρωνε ενω ειναι ζωντανο, φαντασου ποσο υποφερει πχ. το περιστερι, το γραπωνει κ αρχιζει να το ξεπουπουλιαζει κ να τρωει τη σαρκα-wild nature

----------


## Καρολίνα

> το χειροτερο σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι οτι τα αρπακτικα αυτου του ειδους δεν σκοτωνουν το θυμα πρωτα κ μετα το τρωνε..αρχιζουν να το τρωνε ενω ειναι ζωντανο, φαντασου ποσο υποφερει πχ. το περιστερι, το γραπωνει κ αρχιζει να το ξεπουπουλιαζει κ να τρωει τη σαρκα-wild nature


έλα, σταμάτα...........  ::

----------


## lefteris13

> έλα, σταμάτα...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBJcx9slK4  ενδεικτικο βιντεο-ακαταλληλο, μην το δεις αν ειναι να μεινεις αυπνη

//ειναι ενα δειγμα ποσο αγρια ειναι η ζωη στη φυση-δυστυχως..αλλα ετσι ειναι τι να κανουμε

----------


## Καρολίνα

για την γυναικεία περιέργεια, τί ξέρεις;;; (το έκλεισα στο 1.25!)

----------


## lefteris13

καλο ξημερωμα!..σας εφτιαξα τη διαθεση κ αποχωρω! :Animal0019:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Επειδή η αυριανή μέρα προβλέπεται "κάπως".. (αλλαγές σε ενυδρεία, καθαρίσματα κλουβιών και δε συμμαζεύεται).. σας καληνυχτίζω :-)

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καλο ξημερωμα!..σας εφτιαξα τη διαθεση κ αποχωρω!


χααχαχχαχαχαχαχα δεν έχει /faps εδώ έτσι;;; looooooooooooool  άντε καλό ξημέρωμα :-)

----------


## Gardelius

_Όταν απο κυνηγός ..........εισαι <κυνηγημένος>!!!!!!! 

_******  βιντεο με σκηνη παγιδευσης γερακιου (επεξεργασια jk21 )

----------


## Καρολίνα

Είμαι κατά..... αυτού που το έκανε εννοώ

----------


## Gardelius

Το έβαλα....για να δείξω τελικα.....τι ειναι ο <ανθρωπος> !!!!

----------


## babis100nx

ενας καπατζες για γερακι το ειδα κ αυτο...ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που χρισιμοποιειται για καρδερινες κτλ μονο που στην θεση του αντι για καρδερινες ειναι γερακιΙ!

----------


## vag21

> Όχι, έπαιζαν! Τα παρατήρησα περισσότερο από 3 λεπτά, δεν ήταν επίθεση και άμυνα, χαιρόντουσαν το παιχνίδι στον αέρα. Δεν κυνηγούσε το κιρκινέζι την καρακάξα. Καλησπέρα Μπάμπη!


κοιτα και εδω ωραια που παιζουν

----------


## vag21

> Πάντος αν προσπαθήσει για τα κουτσούνια μου, θα φάει το τζάμι στη μούρη (τα έχω μέσα)  εεεεεε αν τα καταφέρει και το σπάσει τί να πω! Εύγε του και το κουνέλι "bonus" από εμένα! (λέμε τώρα)


χαχα δεν υπαρχεις  :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

Ηλια εβγαλα το βιντεο για να μην δινω ιδεες ... 


Παιδια η ζωη στη φυση ειναι ετσι οπως την βλεπουμε .Αυτο που μας φαινεται αγριο ,ειναι ο νομος της φυσης για να τραφουν καποιοι οργανισμοι που ζουν πανω της .Πολυ πιο σκληρες σκηνες εξελισσονται στα σφαγεια των ανθρωπων ,για να φαμε το κοτοπουλο μας ή το κατσικακι ή το μοσχαρακι μας ,αλλα δεν τις βλεπουμε ... Οταν σκοτωνεις για να τραφεις ,ειναι μεσα στους νομους της φυσης.Τα πουλια το κανουν καθαρα απο αναγκη να θρεψουν τα ιδια και τα μικρα τους .Το ιδιο εκαναν και οι προγονοι μας ,απλα τωρα εκτρεφουμε οικοσιτα ζωα για ανθρωπινη τροφη και δεν ειναι απαραιτητη (ισως μαλιστα να ειναι και καταστροφικη ,αν ειναι ανεξελεγκτη ) η αντιστοιχη δραση μας στη φυση 

Αυτα που επρεπε να μας προβληματιζουν ειναι πχ να βλεπουμε γλαρους να τρωνε περιστερια ... Πραγμα οχι αδικαιολογητο αν το περιστερι ηταν ηδη νεκρο .Ειναι γνωστο οτι τα πουλια αυτα ειναι παμφαγα και γνωστοι θαμωνες των χωματερων .Για επιθεση σε ζωντανα πουλια ,η μονη μαρτυρια (μη αποδεδειγμενη ) που εχω ακουσει ,ειναι σε πουλια του Δημητρη (mitsman ) περυσι ,που ειχαν καποιοι γειτονες καποιο γλαρο να φευγει απο χωρο διπλα στην κλουβα του και μετα διαπιστωσε οτι ειχε υπαρξει επιθεση απο καποιο θηρευτη .Ισως σαν νησιωτης ,στην πορεια να ειχε και αλλες μαρτυριες ,να επιβεβαιωνουν κατι τετοιο 

Επισης πραγματι εχουμε καταχειμωνο επιθεσεις απο γερακια ... Αν ηταν περιοδος που ειχαν νεοσσους ,θα το καταλαβαινα ... τωρα ομως οχι .Πραγματι κατι συμβαινει και δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο η μειωση των πουλιων στη φυση .Εχει γινει ξαφνικα και κατι αλλο κρυβεται .Κατι εχει ερεθισει τα πουλια  ...

Εμεις αυτο που εχουμε να κανουμε ,ειναι να προφυλλασουμε τις ψυχες που εχουμε υπ ευθυνη μας !

----------


## xarhs

αυτη η καινουργια μοδα με τα γερακια...... ειναι θλιβερη......!!!!!!!! ουτε για 3 λεπτα δεν τολμαμε να τα βγαλουμε εξω....... εγω παντως στο μπαλκονι μου δεν εχω προβλημα απο γερακια!!! μονο απο κουναβι , γατες , ποντικια και κουκουβαγιες......... αλλα αυτα ειναι το λιγοτερο........... τους διποδους θηρευτες που τους παμε...!!!!!!! αντε το γερακι θα φαει ενα δυο το πολλυ...!!!!!!!! απο τους θηρευτες της φυσης παιρνεις μετρα προστασιας..... στην αλλη περιπτωση ομως...!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

_Ειδικά αυτούς φιλε...ειναι δύσκολο να τους <κοψεις>!!!! Τωρα αν έχεις ποντίκια....ειναι θέμα σοβαρό!!!!! Μπορουν να <χωθουν>!!!!! παντου!!!!!!_

----------


## adreas

> αυτη η καινουργια μοδα με τα γερακια...... ειναι θλιβερη......!!!!!!!! ουτε για 3 λεπτα δεν τολμαμε να τα βγαλουμε εξω....... εγω παντως στο μπαλκονι μου δεν εχω προβλημα απο γερακια!!! μονο απο κουναβι , γατες , ποντικια και κουκουβαγιες......... αλλα αυτα ειναι το λιγοτερο........... τους διποδους θηρευτες που τους παμε...!!!!!!! αντε το γερακι θα φαει ενα δυο το πολλυ...!!!!!!!! απο τους θηρευτες της φυσης παιρνεις μετρα προστασιας..... στην αλλη περιπτωση ομως...!!!!!


Δεν  θα  φάει 1-2  το  πολύ γιατί  αν  κάτσει στο  κλουβί   θα κάψει  κανένα  πόδι άντε  σε  άλλο το  κεφάλι  θα πέσει  το  πουλί στη  σχάρα  και θα  πάει  σε άλλα  εμένα  5  και  ήταν μέσα  για  να  συνεχίσει  το έργο  του

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εγω στο χωριο μου που εχω και τον αετο να δειτε πως φοβαμαι.... σε μια γειτονισα πηρε ολο το κλουβι οχι το πουλι μονο... τρομερο δεν θελω να το αντιμετωπισο αυτο...

----------


## Gardelius

> παιδια εγω στο χωριο μου που εχω και τον αετο να δειτε πως φοβαμαι.... σε μια γειτονισα πηρε ολο το κλουβι οχι το πουλι μονο... τρομερο δεν θελω να το αντιμετωπισο αυτο...


*Πω πωωω..!!!!! κριμα φιλε!!!!!! ειναι τρομερο και αυτό!!!! Αλλα με τη δυναμη που εχουν αυτά (ειδικά ο αετος) δεν πρεπει να μας κανει εντυπωση!!!! Πραγματικά αν οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα, εχεις εξωτερικη εκτροφή τοτε 1000% θέλεις μετρα!!!! Πιο παλιά δεν ξερω αν ηταν τοσες οι επιθέσεις!!!! Τωρα ειναι αλλιώς....*

----------


## jk21

μου φαινεται χλωμο αετος να την πεσει σε καναρινι .... αν το δουμε και αυτο τι να πω .... ο αετος χτυπαει μεγαλυτερα θηραματα και κυριως θηλαστικα ή φιδια ,αναλογα το ειδος

----------


## serafeim

τα φυτοφαρμακα και γενικα οτι μας ψεκαζουν εχουν διωξει απ οτις περιοχες των αρπακτικων τα μικρα πτηνα που ηταν ενομοφαγα ετσι και τα αρπακτικα δεν εχουν τροφη... με λι γα λογια διαλησαμε την τροφικη τους αλυσιδα απλα με ενα ψεκασμα ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ... ετσι τα αρπακτικα ορμανε στα δικα μας φτερωτα που ειανι και ευκολη λεια για αυτα... εχω ενα φιλο που μου εδειξε κατι στον καταψηκτη του που τρελαθηκα και τσακωθηκα... ΓΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΜΕΝΟ ενα πραγμα που το βλεπω μπροστα μου...
οσο για τον αετο ξεθυμενει που και που στα κλουβια γιατι ειναι φιδαετος... δεν εχω βρει την φωλια του αν την βρω μπορει να επενδυσω λεφτα να βαλω καμερα... θα ηταν τρομερο...  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αετος σε καναρινι...... και το πηρε το κλουβι και εφυγε???????? δεν το εχω ξανα ακουσει.....  εχω περιεργεια  να δω τι εκανε το κλουβι.....!!!!

----------


## serafeim

φιλε χαρη μην λες πραγματα που δεν ειπα  :Happy:  φιλικα παντα ...
ειναι τροπος του λεγειν πηρε το κλουβι δεν υπαρχει λογος να το παρει... εννοω οτι το παρεσυρε... συγγνωμη που δεν διευκρυνησα...

----------


## xarhs

τι συγνωμη ρε σεραφειμ??????? μια οικογενεια ειμαστε..... θα παρεξειγηθουμε κιολας....!!!!! και παντα οσο πιο φιλικα γινεται...!!!!!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> φιλε χαρη μην λες πραγματα που δεν ειπα  φιλικα παντα ...
> ειναι τροπος του λεγειν πηρε το κλουβι δεν υπαρχει λογος να το παρει... εννοω οτι το παρεσυρε... συγγνωμη που δεν διευκρυνησα...


μη το λές (δεν υπάρχει λόγος).. έβλεπα ένα video μια μέρα με έναν συνάδελφο (....δημ. υπαλληλοι γαρ) όπου ένα τέτοιο σήκωσε ολόκληρη την κλούβα (με κουνέλια). Πρέπει να την πέταξε 2-3 φορές κάτω ώσπου άνοιξε  ολόκληρη (η συνέχεια..... αυτονόητη)

----------


## xarhs

ασπου ανοιξε.... πεταξε τα κουνελια εξω , πηρε τη κλουβα και εφυγε?????? καλα την μαντεψα την συνεχεια?????

----------


## Καρολίνα

σχεδόν... (χρησιμοποίησες περισσότερη φαντασία από όση χρειαζόταν  ::  )      :Jumping0011:

----------


## serafeim

> τι συγνωμη ρε σεραφειμ??????? μια οικογενεια ειμαστε..... θα παρεξειγηθουμε κιολας....!!!!! και παντα οσο πιο φιλικα γινεται...!!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχα ετσι ωραιος.. απλα δεν ηθελα.... ξερεις εσυ  :Happy:  χαχαχαχα
παντως τον βλεπω συχνα το καλοκαιρι ποιο πολυ και χειμωνα που κατεβενει στα σπιτια ειανι τρομερο θεαμα να εξαφανιζονται τα παντα οταν πλησιαζει...

----------


## geam

εγώ έδωσα σ'ενα κολλητό (περιοχή Άγ.Δημητρίου) ενα καναρινακι και με πληροφόρησε πως δυστυχώς σημερα   κατα τις 17:00 πηγ να βαλει το κλουβι μεσα και βρήκε μονο φτερά και πουπουλα.......

----------


## serafeim

σε καποιο αλλο ποστ η θεμα ειδα οτι στον Αγ. Δημητριο κυκλοφορει ενα γερακι δεν ξερω αν το προσεξες δεν ειμα ικα ισιγουρος και ολας αν ειναι ετσι παντως πολυ πιθανον να ειναι το ιδιο... πολυ κριμα για το πουλακι ελπιζω να μην ξανασυμβει αλλα αυτη ειναι η φυση οσο σκληρη και ας ειανι

----------


## xarhs

> χαχαχαχα ετσι ωραιος.. απλα δεν ηθελα.... ξερεις εσυ  χαχαχαχα
> παντως τον βλεπω συχνα το καλοκαιρι ποιο πολυ και χειμωνα που κατεβενει στα σπιτια ειανι τρομερο θεαμα να εξαφανιζονται τα παντα οταν πλησιαζει...


σεραφειμ πρεπει να ειναι τρομερο θεαμα......... τα σπουργιτια δεν θα βρισκουν τρυπα να κρυφτουν
γιωργο λυπαμαι για το καναρινακι....!!!!! και εγω χαρισα πολλα και τους τα εφαγαν τετοια αρπακτικα...... εγω στενοχωριομουν περισσοτερο απο αυτους

----------


## geam

αστα...φοβερό πουλάκι....

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο (geam) Λυπάμαι πολυ φιλε.... :sad:

----------


## babis100nx

_παντως τον βλεπω συχνα το καλοκαιρι ποιο πολυ και χειμωνα που κατεβενει στα σπιτια ειανι τρομερο θεαμα να εξαφανιζονται τα παντα οταν πλησιαζει..._ _οντως ειναι τρομερο θεαμα με το που το αντιληφθουν τα πουλια την παρουσια του κυριολεκτικα τρεμουν.. η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απο περιστερια ειναι οταν τα ειχα εξψ στην ταρατσα για να τσιμπολογανε  με το που ενα αντιλαμβανοταν το γερακι-σαινι το εβλεπαν και τα αλλα και μερικες φορες εμπαιναν μονα τους μεσα στην περιστερωνα. επισης ο μονος τροπος για να αμυνθω και να μην χανω τα πουλια μου τοτε ηταν ενα οπλο με φοτοβολιδες που ναι μεν τρομαζα το γερακι να μην επιτεθει αλλα τρομαζα και τα περιστερια με αποτελεσμα να χανω αρκετα.ετσι αποφασισα οταν δεν προλαβενα να τα ριξω τα περιστερια απλα να τα καταιβασω και οτι ειναι να γινει να γινει μερικες φορες την γλυτωναν ολα. αλλες φορες το αρπακτικο ηταν τοσο πεινασμενο που τα ετρωγε στον αερα και το κουφαρι τους το πεταγε κατω σε μερικα λεπτα.αλλα θελω να σταθω στο γεγονος του οτι ποσο το φοβουνται και ταυτοχρονα το σεβονται τα μικροτερα πουλια!!!_

----------


## saxo_29

Καλημέρα σε όλους, πριν απο κάτι χρόνια χάσαμε και εμείς ένα καναρινακι απο αρπακτικο. Τότε δεν ήξερα τι ήταν, αλλα ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα τα γεράκια στα "Τουρκοβουνια". Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής, σε μεγαλύτερο πουλι, πχ Ριγκνεκ θα επιτεθεί κάποιο αρπακτικο;

----------


## xarhs

υπαρχουν αρπακτικα κωστα που δεν τα σταματαει τπτ......... πχ ο αετος που λεγανε τα παιδια μπορει να κανει αποπειρα....... τωρα για γερακι δεν ξερω.... λιγο δυσκολο μου φαινεται

----------


## lagreco69

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, πριν απο κάτι χρόνια χάσαμε και εμείς ένα καναρινακι απο αρπακτικο. Τότε δεν ήξερα τι ήταν, αλλα ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα τα γεράκια στα "Τουρκοβουνια". Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής, σε μεγαλύτερο πουλι, πχ Ριγκνεκ θα επιτεθεί κάποιο αρπακτικο;


Εαν ειναι κιρκινεζι πιστευω οτι μια χαρα επιθεση θα κανει και σε ringnecks, προσφατα που δεχτηκαν τα δικα μου επιθεση, στο κλουβι με τα cockatiels πηγε να επιτεθει.

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, πριν απο κάτι χρόνια χάσαμε και εμείς ένα καναρινακι απο αρπακτικο. Τότε δεν ήξερα τι ήταν, αλλα ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα τα γεράκια στα "Τουρκοβουνια". Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής, σε μεγαλύτερο πουλι, πχ Ριγκνεκ θα επιτεθεί κάποιο αρπακτικο;


*
Καλημερα!!! Εχουν αρκετη δυναμη,...οπως και πλεον...πολυ πεινα!!!! Δεν μπορεις να αποκλεισεις τιποτα!!! Λαβε τα μετρα προστασιας αν τα εχει καπου εξω.

*


> Εαν ειναι κιρκινεζι πιστευω οτι μια χαρα επιθεση  θα κανει και σε ringnecks, προσφατα που δεχτηκαν τα δικα μου επιθεση,  στο κλουβι με τα cockatiels πηγε να επιτεθει.


*Καλημερα.Φιλε σοβαρα? ελπιζω να ειναι οκ..θα ταραχθηκαν..?* :Confused0013:

----------


## lagreco69

> *
> **Καλημερα.Φιλε σοβαρα? ελπιζω να ειναι οκ..θα ταραχθηκαν..?*


Καλημερα!! φιλε Ηλια οσο να ειναι τρομαξαν!! και εχασε ο αρσενικος δυο τρια φτερα, ολα καλα τωρα. *
*

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλημερα!! φιλε Ηλια οσο να ειναι τρομαξαν!! και εχασε ο αρσενικος δυο τρια φτερα, ολα καλα τωρα. *
> *


Παλι καλα!!! θα ησουν καπου κοντα εκει μαλλον!!! Συνηθως ειναι <αστραπη> αυτες οι επιθεσεις!!!!!  ::  Εχουν υποστει το σοκ αλλα με το καιρο νομιζω επανερχονται!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Εννοείται ότι το γεράκι επιτίθεται σε ringneck. Καλά βρ Σεραφείμ, ο φίλος σου τι το έκανε το γεράκι στην κατάψυξη; Και γιατί το σκότωσε;

----------


## serafeim

γιατι ετσι του αρεσε απλα να το βαλσαμωσει θελει... μενει Παρνασο και με το σκεπτικο οτι εχει πολλα εκει...
δεν νομιζω να ειναι στα καλα του ομως....

----------


## Nikos92

Γτ δν κανεις μια περιφραξη στην ταρατσα σου αν εχεις χωρο..??

----------


## lagreco69

> Παλι καλα!!! θα ησουν καπου κοντα εκει μαλλον!!! Συνηθως ειναι <αστραπη> αυτες οι επιθεσεις!!!!!  Εχουν υποστει το σοκ αλλα με το καιρο νομιζω επανερχονται!!!


Στην κουζινα ημουν Ηλια και ακουσα τα μικρα μου που χτυπιοντουσαν στα κλουβια και εγω αστραπη πηγα στο μπαλκονι. τα εχω συνεχεια εννοια και αυτο πιστευω βοηθησε στο οτι προλαβα τα χειροτερα.

----------


## xarhs

> γιατι ετσι του αρεσε απλα να το βαλσαμωσει θελει... μενει Παρνασο και με το σκεπτικο οτι εχει πολλα εκει...
> δεν νομιζω να ειναι στα καλα του ομως....


μην το νομιζεις........ να το εχεις σιγουρο

----------


## saxo_29

> *
> Καλημερα!!! Εχουν αρκετη δυναμη,...οπως και πλεον...πολυ πεινα!!!! Δεν μπορεις να αποκλεισεις τιποτα!!! Λαβε τα μετρα προστασιας αν τα εχει καπου εξω.
> *


Μιας και περισοτερο εξω θα ειναι το πουλι, να ρωτησω.. εαν ντυσω το κλουβι με την πλαστικη σιτα που βαζουμε στα μπαλκονια ( πλαστικη σιτα λευκο ή πρασινο συνηθως με καρεδακια γυρω στο 1cm ) θα κανω δουλια με αυτο να προστατεψω το πουλι, ή τσαμπα κοπος θα 'ναι;

----------


## serafeim

απο εμενα θα κανεις δουλεια οσο αφορα τα κουνουπια... αμα θες να κανεις δουλεια δουλεια για αρπακτικα κανε ενα ξυλινο κυβο κα ιτις επιφανεις του ντυστες με κουνελοσυτα και αφησε μια κενη ωστε να μπαινει το κλουβι(μεγαλυτερος απο τα μετρα του κλουβιου που θες ο κυβος) ετσι σιγουρα θα κανεις δουλεια...  :Happy:  καποιο μελος το ειχε κανει απο οτι θυμαμαι και ηταν πολυ καλο!!!

----------


## saxo_29

> απο εμενα θα κανεις δουλεια οσο αφορα τα κουνουπια...


Φιλε καλησπερα, για κουνουπια σιγουρα δεν κανει αυτη που λεω, δεν ειναι ακριβως σιτα, ειναι αυτο το πλαστικο πλεγμα 



Αυτο δεν θα κρατησει καποιο αρπακτικο εξω; Δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για κλουβα απεξω απο την κλουβα του πουλιου μιας και δεν υπαρχει χωρος για κατι τετοιο.

----------


## serafeim

δεν ξερω αν το ντυσιμο κρατησει καποιο αρπακτικο αλλα σιγουρα θα το εμποδισει και σιγουρα θα το δυσκολεψει σημαντικα ωστε να μην πιασει το φτερωτο μεσα απο το κλουβι

----------


## saxo_29

Οκ ευχαριστω. Αρχικα ηθελα να βρω τετοιο ειδος πλεγμα αλλα να ειναι φτιαγμενο απο καποιο σιδερο ή αλουμηνιο.. αλλα δεν ξερω απο που να παρω κατι τετοιο.

----------


## serafeim

Τραβα σε μαγαζι που πουλαει σκαλες,συρμα οικοδομης,βυδες ολων των ειδων και τετοιτα και ζητα κουνελοσυτα ειναι η παρακατω:

----------


## Gardelius

Κώστα (saxo_29) αυτή η λύση που λες δεν ξερω κατά ποσο θα ειναι <γερή>!!! φανταζομαι ότι θα πρεπει να ειναι ¨τεντωμενο¨ συνεχώς αυτο το πλέγμα γιατι αν χαλαρωσει....δεν έχεις  κανει τίποτα!!! Το θέμα ειναι να έχεις και το χώρο για να κανεις αυτο το κουτι που προτεινει ο σεραφειμ!!! Τωρα ειναι καθαρά στο χερι σου....  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

ΟΚ ευχαριστω παιδια. Θα παω να ζητησω κουνελοσυτα και θα ντυσω το κλουβι με αυτο, πιστευω θα μπορει να κρατησει τα νυχια των αρπακτικων εξω απο το κλουβι.

----------


## geog87

παρε μια καραμπινα!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## nicktasos

*Παντως πραγματικα φετος εχει γινει χαμος με τις επιθεσεις αρπακτικων, ειδικα κατω στην πατριδα χαθηκαν πολλα πουλακι, ενω αλλες χρονιες δεν ειχε ακουστει τοσο εντονα!!*

----------


## Gardelius

> *Παντως πραγματικα φετος εχει γινει χαμος με τις επιθεσεις αρπακτικων, ειδικα κατω στην πατριδα χαθηκαν πολλα πουλακι, ενω αλλες χρονιες δεν ειχε ακουστει τοσο εντονα!!*


*
Φιλε, είδες στην αρχη -αρχή του θεματος το είπα!!!!! Πρέπει να ειναι τωρα τελευταία <επιδημία>!!!! Μάλλον απ οτι ειδα ήταν κιρκινέζι!!! Δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα, επιθεση στα ίσα!!!! Το θεμα ειναι οτι απλα καποιες φορες τα σκοτώνουν αλλα δεν τα τρώνε! Επίσης παλιά αυτο που λες ειναι γεγονός!!! Τιποτα απολύτως!!! Και ολοι είχαν πουλια σε μπαλκόνια το ξέρεις αυτό...τώρα ειδικά εγώ ....μεσαα!!!!
*

----------


## saxo_29

Πήρα σύρμα γαλβανιζε με καρέ 1x1 ( 13€ το μετρό ) απο Αθήνας. Έχω ντύσει / θωρακίσει το κλουβι, πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλει πόδι μέσα κανένα αρπακτικο ούτε φυσικά να το σπάσει. Εάν καταφέρει παρόλα αυτά να μου πάρει τον Θησεα, θα ακουστεί ένα δυνατό Μπαμ στην Κυψέλη, και όπως καταλαβδίνετε δεν θα είναι απο εξάρτηση!

----------


## Gardelius

> Πήρα σύρμα γαλβανιζε με καρέ 1x1 ( 13€ το μετρό ) απο Αθήνας. Έχω ντύσει / θωρακίσει το κλουβι, πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλει πόδι μέσα κανένα αρπακτικο ούτε φυσικά να το σπάσει. Εάν καταφέρει παρόλα αυτά να μου πάρει τον Θησεα, θα ακουστεί ένα δυνατό Μπαμ στην Κυψέλη, και όπως καταλαβδίνετε δεν θα είναι απο εξάρτηση!


*Κώστα , αν μπορείς ανέβασε καμια φωτό!!! Να δούμε τι έχεις φτιάξει!!!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*...........no commet !!!!!!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξ κοιτα τι εχω ανεβασει στον τοιχο του jk21....  χαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ΑΑΑΑΑ καλά !!! Δεν το πιστεύω !! Συνεννοημένη είμαστε ?????????? *  :Anim 63:

----------


## mitsman

η ομαδα στο fb μας εχει τρελανει.... χαχαχχαχαχα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ακριβώς Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Gardelius

*karakonstantakis ...αυτο ειναι .... Φ Υ Σ Η  ! ! ! !*  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *...........no commet !!!!!!!!!!!!*


το δικανοοοοοοοοοοοοοο.

----------


## saxo_29

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...184#post534184

----------


## κώστας φ.

σήμερα γυρνώντας από Ωρωπό είδα κάτι που δε το έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ στη ζωή μου. συγκεκριμένα ανέβαινα με το αμάξι  τις στροφές του Ωρωπού, ξαφνικά βλέπω ένα  γεράκι αλλά πολύ μεγάλο σε μέγεθος ( λέτε να ήταν αϊτός ; ) και να τρώει μια κότα, κατεβαίνω από  το αμάξι και δεν φοβήθηκε καθόλου, μόνο όταν πλησίασα πολύ ανέβηκε πάνω σε ένα δέντρο και περίμενε να φύγω, το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κόλλησε το μυαλό μου και δεν έβγαλα φώτο από το κινητό , αφού μετά βάραγα το κεφάλι μου   ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

> σήμερα γυρνώντας από Ωρωπό είδα κάτι που δε το έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ στη ζωή μου. συγκεκριμένα ανέβαινα με το αμάξι  τις στροφές του Ωρωπού, ξαφνικά βλέπω ένα  γεράκι αλλά πολύ μεγάλο σε μέγεθος ( λέτε να ήταν αϊτός ; ) και να τρώει μια κότα, κατεβαίνω από  το αμάξι και δεν φοβήθηκε καθόλου, μόνο όταν πλησίασα πολύ ανέβηκε πάνω σε ένα δέντρο και περίμενε να φύγω, το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κόλλησε το μυαλό μου και δεν έβγαλα φώτο από το κινητό , αφού μετά βάραγα το κεφάλι μου



*αχχχχχ βρε Κώστα !!!! θα ήταν μοναδικό το βίντεο !!!!!!!!!!! Κρίμα !!! 
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κάνε την προσευχή σου..........*

----------


## birdy_num_num

Aλέξανδρε καταπληκτική φωτό. Ελπίζω να μη συνέβη σε δικό σου πουλάκι.  :sad:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Aλέξανδρε καταπληκτική φωτό. Ελπίζω να μη συνέβη σε δικό σου πουλάκι.



*Δεν θα είχα ποτέ μια τόσο.... βρόμικη ποτίστρα Παναγιώτη !!!! Σαφώς και δεν πρόκριτε για δικό μου πουλάκι, και εύχομαι το συγκεκριμένο να είχε μια καλή τύχη !!!! *  ::

----------


## birdy_num_num

Ουφ, ωραία! (για την ποτίστρα έχεις δίκιο, δεν την είχα προσέξει, sorry!)

----------


## vag21

ωραιο δολωμα,για να βγαλεις μια ωραια φωτο το γερακι.
τι να πω???

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σίγουρα αυτός που το τράβηξε δεν έχει Το Θεό του...... πρώτα απ' όλα τραβάει φώτο αντί να βγει έξω να σώσει το πουλάκι.... και κατά δεύτερον για να έχει την ποτίστρα του σε αυτά τα χάλια..... καταλαβαίνουμε πολλά  !!!*

----------


## xarhs

και ομως αυτος τον σκοπο του τον πετυχε..................

----------


## Gardelius

*Παίδες,....η ανωμαλία στο κόσμο ....ΔΕΝ εχει όριο!!!!!!!!  τι να πεις????* :Confused0013:

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πολυ χειροτερο οταν η ανωμαλια καποιου εχει επιπτωση σε τετοιες αθωες και αγνες ψυχουλες........

----------


## Rovaios

Δυστυχώς την προηγούμενη Κυριακή είχα την ατυχία της επίσκεψης ενός πεινασμένου γερακιού .... φεύγοντας πήρε μαζί του και ένα αρσενικό timbrado 92 βαθμών του 2011 .... αυτά ....
Φυσικά δεν φταίει του γεράκι αλλά εγώ που είχα πιστέψει ότι τα αρπακτικά δεν με αφορούν ,* όποιος έχει πουλιά στο μπαλκόνι έχει την υποχρέωση να τα προστατεύει* .... το έμαθα τελικά και αυτό .

----------


## Gardelius

*Νίκο λυπάμαι....ειναι οδυνηρό!!*

----------


## Rovaios

> *Νίκο λυπάμαι....ειναι οδυνηρό!!*


Είναι πράγματι Ηλία ..., είχα καιρό να χάσω πουλί και την άκουσα λιγάκι . 
Τέσπα... έπρεπε να το έχω φροντίσει νωρίτερα .....  τώρα αν και λίγο αργά κοιτάω να δω τι θα φτιάξω στο μπαλκόνι για προστασία .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αρπακτικά δεν είναι μόνο τα γεράκια !!!!!!!!  Οι γάτες παραμονεύουν εκεί έξω.....

*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τη χαλβαδιάζει η....ψιψινέλ ???*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## Efthimis98

> *Τη χαλβαδιάζει η....ψιψινέλ ???*


Χαζη ειναι η καρδερινα; Τι δεν πεταει μακρια;;;  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

.......................και από φίδι !!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

Διακρίνετε την καρδερίνα ???

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

Αλεξ επιτηδες το κανεις????????????????????

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Συγνώμη...... είμαι εκτός θέματος μάλλον !!! Έπρεπε να της είχα δημοσιεύσει στο θέμα.................  Ασθένειες - Τραυματισμοί - Φάρμακα ή στο..... Διατροφή  !!! 


*Οσο σκληρές και αν είναι η φώτο, είναι στο σωστό θέμα !!!!! *

----------


## antoninio

> Διακρίνετε την καρδερίνα ???


ερωτηση κολπο ειναι??οχι..που ειναι ???μην πεις αυτο που φαινεται επανω απο το στομα του κορκοδειλου.....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχουν δέσει μια καρδερίνα (carduelis σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα του ξένου site) στο σύρμα του καλαμιού.....*  ::

----------


## antoninio

> *Εχουν δέσει μια καρδερίνα (carduelis σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα του ξένου site) στο σύρμα του καλαμιού.....*


χαχαχα..ενα κομματι κρεας ειναι...γραψτους οτι ειναι ασχετοι...

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## birdy_num_num

Καλά αν πρέπει να αναπτύξουμε και μέτρα προστασίας για κροκόδειλους, την κάτσαμε!  :rollhappy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## vag21

αφου δεν μπηκε και στο μαγαζι να αγορασει κανα παπουτσακι,παλι καλα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> 



*Εχει πέσει απίστευτη πείνα στα βουνά !!!!  Η άγρια ομορφιά σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.... όσο σκληρές και αν είναι η εικόνες και τα βίντεο !!! 
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα πουλάκια την γλίτωσαν !!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Τέτοιες μ@@@@ιες έκανε ο κροκόδειλος γιαυτό έχασε και το πόδι του και είναι κουτσός ,εκείνο όμως που είναι ανατριχιαστικό είναι με το φίδι ...

----------


## lefteris13

> 


το περιεργο ειναι πως αυτα τα αγρια πτηνα δε φοβουνται τους ανθρωπους, τρωει αμεριμνα σε κεντρικο σημειο, ενω διπλα οι αλλοι κοιτανε και τραβανε βιντεο...

----------


## mai_tai

> ερωτηση κολπο ειναι??οχι..που ειναι ???μην πεις αυτο που φαινεται επανω απο το στομα του κορκοδειλου.....


κομματι απο κοτοπουλο ειναι-εχω ταισει κ εγω σε παρκο με κροκοδειλους σε  Ανατολικη χωρα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πλάκα ρε παιδιά μας κάνει ????  Ντροπή !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ninos

τωρα εβαλες το σωστο αρπακτικο......... τον ανθρωπο

----------


## stephan

> *Πλάκα ρε παιδιά μας κάνει ????  Ντροπή !!!!!!!!!*


Πραγματικά ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παναγια μου.. Ουτε να το βλεπω δεν θελω! ΕΛΕΟΣ  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*


Δυστυχώς......... ο νόμος της φύσης χτυπάει για άλλη μια φορά !!!!!!!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

>

----------


## mitsman

οχι ρε γαμωτο το φλωρι!

----------


## Βασιλεία

Παιδιά έτσι ειναι ...η ξαδέρφη μου στο χώριό μας (Καρδίτσα) είχε 2 παπαγαλακια τα οποία ειχαν κάνει και αυγά...Ε...τα έφαγε φίδι το ι τα παπαγαλάκια και τα αυγά μέσα από το κλουβί πάνω στον τοίχο...Μετς βρήκε η θεία μ το φίδι στην αποθήκη κοντά στον κήπο και το σκότωσε...επίσης εγω πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα ένα αρσενικό καναρινακι και εν βράδυ δεν το έβαλα μέσα και τ πρωί Π όταν κοίταξα ν υπήρχε τπτ ...φαντάστηκα ότι απλά είχα ξεχάσει την πόρτα ανοιχτή και έφυγε..πέρσι ΕΙΧΑ ακομη ένα και πήγες ΝΑ το παρΩ μέσα πειν νυχτώσει και το βρήκα χωρίς κεφαλι...εγω Προσωπικά δν τα ξανάαφήνω έξω μόνα τους όταν τα βγάζω έξω κκάθομαι κ τα κοιτάω συνέχεια!κ αν φεύγω βάζω άλλους...ΕΛεος  πια με τις ξαρακαξες εγω έτσι και ξαναδώ στ μπαλκόνι την σκότωσα δεν με νοιάζει μου έχει φάει 2 καναρίνια μέχρι της..δν θΑ την ταΐζουμε άλλο...

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Παιδιά έτσι ειναι ...η ξαδέρφη μου στο χώριό μας (Καρδίτσα) είχε 2 παπαγαλακια τα οποία ειχαν κάνει και αυγά...Ε...τα έφαγε φίδι το ι τα παπαγαλάκια και τα αυγά μέσα από το κλουβί πάνω στον τοίχο...Μετς βρήκε η θεία μ το φίδι στην αποθήκη κοντά στον κήπο και το σκότωσε...επίσης εγω πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα ένα αρσενικό καναρινακι και εν βράδυ δεν το έβαλα μέσα και τ πρωί Π όταν κοίταξα ν υπήρχε τπτ ...φαντάστηκα ότι απλά είχα ξεχάσει την πόρτα ανοιχτή και έφυγε..πέρσι ΕΙΧΑ ακομη ένα και πήγες ΝΑ το παρΩ μέσα πειν νυχτώσει και το βρήκα χωρίς κεφαλι...εγω Προσωπικά δν τα ξανάαφήνω έξω μόνα τους όταν τα βγάζω έξω κκάθομαι κ τα κοιτάω συνέχεια!κ αν φεύγω βάζω άλλους...ΕΛεος  πια με τις ξαρακαξες εγω έτσι και ξαναδώ στ μπαλκόνι την σκότωσα δεν με νοιάζει μου έχει φάει 2 καναρίνια μέχρι της..δν θΑ την ταΐζουμε άλλο...


Αν εσυ δεν προστατευεις τα πουλια σου, φταινε τα αγρια? Αν δεν ηταν στο κλουβι θα προφυλασσοντουσαν απο μονα τους. Κλεισμενα ειναι ευκολος στοχος. 
Αν δεν θελεις να χασεις αλλο, αστα ελευθερα. *Αλλιως παρε μετρα.*

----------


## Gardelius

*Η εξωτερικη εκτροφη.....θελει πλεον μετρα!!!!!! Τιποτα δεν ειναι οπως παλια!!! Ειναι δικη μας ευθυνη και μονο να προστατευουμε τους φτερωτους "φυλακισμενους" μας!!!*

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ναι ,που να ξερα γιΑ αρπακτικά?τωρα τελευταία το έμαθα και δεν τα ξαναβγαζΩ έξω χωρίς επίβλεψη..:-S

----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## xarhs

την δευτερη μιτσ την αφιερωνεις στον jk?

----------


## mitsman

γιατι??????

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτρη .... φρικιαστική!!!!!! Αν και* *είναι μεσα στη φυση ειναι μακάβριο θέαμα ......*

----------


## xarhs

> γιατι??????


χαχαχαχαχ.... πλακα εκανα. 

ειναι οντως ανατριχιαστικη φωτο

----------


## jk21

στη φυση μπορει να δουμε πολυ αγριες και φρικιαστικες καταστασεις ,αλλα οταν ειναι μεσα στους νομους Της ή στους νομους του Δημιουργου (διαλεγουμε και παιρνουμε ... ) ,οπως ο βασικος νομος της επιβιωσης και την ευρεσης τροφης ,ειναι κατι απολυτα φυσιολογικο 


πολυ πιο φυσιολογικο πχ απο το να κανουμε με το ζορι (οχι αν ελευθερα δυο πουλια στη φυση επιλεξουν να το κανουν ) υβριδισμους σε πουλια στην αιχμαλωσια ...

----------


## Gardelius

Προσωπικα, στη φυση ειμαι παντα με το μερος του "αδυνατου".....

----------


## jk21

και γω επισης

----------


## xarhs

> Προσωπικα, στη φυση ειμαι παντα με το μερος του "αδυνατου".....


ηλια αυτο ξανα πες το..............

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xarhs


ηλια αυτο ξανα πες το..............


Οσο και να <δεχομαι> τους νομους της φυσης δε μ αρεσει αυτο ...να καταληγει το καρδερινακι σε καποιο στομαχι!!! Η διατροφικη αλυσιδα πρεπει να συνεχιζεται ....αλλα εγω υποστηριζω αυτο που ειναι αδυναμο στην προκειμενη...τ αγαπημενα μου φτερωτα!!!
*

----------


## jk21

Συναισθηματικα μπορει να θελουμε κατι τετοιο βρε Ηλια και γω μαζι σου ... αλλα αν αυτο ισχυε στη φυση ,οι καρδερινες πως θα μεγαλωνανε τα μικρα τους αν δεν τρωγανε την μικρη και αδυναμη μελιγκρα και συ πως δωσεις αιμικο σιδηρο στο μωρο σου (ναι οσο και αν σου φανταζει μακρινο ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα γινεις πατερας ) αν δεν το ταισεις απο καποιο μηνα και μετα κρεατακι απο ενα μικρο μοσχαρακι; δεν ειπα οτι χαιρομαι με την οψη της συγκεκριμενης φωτο ... ειπα οτι ειναι κατι που συμβαινει και ειναι απολυτα φυσικο .Το συγκεκριμενο  thread εχει ανοιξει και δειχνει αρκετες τετοιες σκληρες για τον συναισθηματισμο μας ,αλλα φυσικες φωτο ....

----------


## Gardelius

> Συναισθηματικα μπορει να θελουμε κατι τετοιο βρε Ηλια και γω μαζι σου ... αλλα αν αυτο ισχυε στη φυση ,οι καρδερινες πως θα μεγαλωνανε τα μικρα τους αν δεν τρωγανε την μικρη και αδυναμη μελιγκρα και συ πως δωσεις αιμικο σιδηρο στο μωρο σου (ναι οσο και αν σου φανταζει μακρινο ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα γινεις πατερας ) αν δεν το ταισεις απο καποιο μηνα και μετα κρεατακι απο ενα μικρο μοσχαρακι; δεν ειπα οτι χαιρομαι με την οψη της συγκεκριμενης φωτο ... ειπα οτι ειναι κατι που συμβαινει και ειναι απολυτα φυσικο .Το  * συγκεκριμενο  thread εχει ανοιξει και δειχνει αρκετες τετοιες σκληρες για τον συναισθηματισμο μας ,αλλα φυσικες φωτο ..*  ..


..........................................


> Δεν ξερω αν για αλλους ειναι μια ευχαριστη μερα η σημερινη, αλλα για τη γειτονισα μου ...ΔΕΝ!!!!!! Ειμαι με τα <κλουβια παρεα> στο μπαλκονι γιατι ειχα συμπτωματικα καθαριοτητα και ταισμα, όπου καποια στιγμη πεταγεται στο μπαλκονι και μου λεει.....¨βαλε μεσα τα πουλια.....εμενα μολις μου εφαγε το δικο μου.....κατι πουπουλα βρηκα¨.....Πραγματικα, στεναχωρηθηκα γιατι μιλαμε για ενα πολυ καλο καναρινακι φετινο που ειχε παρει απο καποιο ξαδερφο που εκτρεφει!!! Τωρα τ απογευμα σε ¨περιπολια¨με τ αμαξι και απο μια εξονυχιστικη ματια γυρω γυρω ....εθεαθη...<κιρκινεζι>!!!!!! Ειναι μαλλον το υπευθυνο για το 4ο κρουσμα....λυμαίνεται την γειτονια!!!! Το ερωτημα ειναι ...πως τελικα καταφερνει και <παιρνει> το θυραμα? Δηλαδη, ο κοσμος λεει..¨πουλοφαγος¨και φανταζεται....κανενα τερας!!!! Δεν θελω να το δω ποτε σε δικα μου..αλλα ο τροπος του θα μου μεινει απορια!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν καταλαβαινω βρε Ηλια ..... τι γραφω που δεν ισχυει; στο συγκεκριμενο thread ειναι η πρωτη σκληρη φωτο απο τοτε που ανοιξε;

----------


## xarhs

εγω εκει που καθομουν στον κηπο χθες κατω απο το δεντρο και κοιταγα την κλωσσα με τα κοτοπουλακια. ξαφνικα η κλωσσα κανει εναν θορυβο. και τα κοτοπουλακια κρυβονται αστραπιαια οπου βρηκαν. κοιταω στον ουρανο και βλεπω ενα ξεφτερι-κιρκινεζι πολυ κοντα. ποιος ξερει ποσα πουλακια εχει φαει και αυτο

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21


δεν καταλαβαινω βρε Ηλια ..... τι γραφω που δεν ισχυει; στο συγκεκριμενο thread ειναι η πρωτη σκληρη φωτο απο τοτε που ανοιξε;


Δεν ειπα αυτο.....απλα παρεθεσα οτι εγω ανοιξα το θεμα...οποτε εχω δει ολες τις φωτο!!!!…φυσικα και ΔΕΝ ειναι δικο μου αλλα εδω ανταλασσουμε αποψεις και εμπειριες .... οποτε παμε παρακατω!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Gardelius

_δεν παίζεται ,,,, κάθεται εκεί ατάραχο !!!!!_  ::

----------


## xarhs

καποιο προβλημα θα εχει , δεν ειναι δυνατον να ειναι τοσο ηρεμο......

----------


## saxo_29

και εγω το ιδιο σκεφτηκα Χαρη,,, λογικα θα πετουσε καποια στιγμη. Μαλλον ειτε ηταν χτυπημενο, ειτε πιασμενο και μεγαλωμενο απο τον τυπο, οποτε και δεν εφευγε.

----------


## mai_tai

> καποιο προβλημα θα εχει , δεν ειναι δυνατον να ειναι τοσο ηρεμο......


πριν κανα δεκαημερο φιλος μου λεει...δεν ερχεσαι να κοψεις τα νυχια απο τα καναρινακια μου π εχουν μεγαλωσει πολυ...(Κηπουπολη μενει..)  λεω οκ..-μεχρι να παω..την επομενη το πρωι..κουκουβαγια του εχει παρει ενα καναρινακι..αποβραδυς..κ το πρωι π πηγα...καθοταν στο  μπαλκονι..του απεναντι κ γλυκοκοιταζε τα αλλα δυο...καναρινακια!για καλη μας τυχη..καθομασταν στο μπαλκονι..του  σπιτιου..!πετουσαμε βερικοκα...να φυγει...-αυτο τιποτα..-αταραχο...-μια ηρεμια....π σπανια βλεπεις σε αρπακτικο..!μετα απο ωρα...τελικα  αφου ειδε κ αποειδε ο φιλος...-λειτουργησε καπως ακομψα...-αλλα εδωσε λυση ..στην ασφαλεια των φιλων του..!οποιος μενει κοντα σε βουνο..ξερει απο τετοιες επιθεσεις...!αναφερω το γεγονος...γιατι πρωτη φορα βλεπω απο τοσο κοντα κουκουβαγια...κ μου εκανε εντυπωση η τοσο..ηρεμια της..!ισχυει οτι την μερα δεν βλεπουν καλα..??μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση π δεν εκανε κινηση ..να φυγει....απο μονο του..

----------


## xarhs

και εγω ειχα τσακωσει μια κουκουβαγια στα δικα μου , αλλα μολις με ειδε εφυγε.

τι να πω ειναι πραγματικα φοβερο που εχουν ημερεψει τοσο πολυ

----------


## panoss

Αμφιβάλετε??
Για δείτε στο 5.05-5.10 το πόδι του και θα καταλάβετε..

----------


## CyberPanos

Στο βιντεο το αρπακτικο ειναι σιγουρα μεγαλωμενο απο πολυ μικρο απο ανθρωπο που μαλλο το πειρε να το σωσει και το αφησε ελευθερο μετα...100%

----------


## MariaK

Παιδια ειναι κισσα εχει παθει ο θειος μου το ιδιο πραγμα το αποκεφαλισε μπροστα στα ματια του  ειναι παρα πολες και εχουν κατεβει στα σπιτια δεν υπαρχει τροπος να το αποφυγεις αν υπαρχουν και αλλα καναρινια θα τα φαει ολλα ο μονος τροπος ειναι να το σκωτοσεις!!!!!

----------


## MariaK

αυτο ειναι κοιτα τα ποδια του πως ειναι λεπτουλια και δεν κολωνει να τα τεμαχισει μπροστα στα ματια σου

----------


## saxo_29

Μαρία το αρπακτικο στο βίντεο είναι γερακι, το αναφέρει κιόλας ο τύπος "hawk", εξάλλου εμφανίσθηκαν φαίνεται.... Καμμια σχέση με κισσα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σου τα είπε ο Κώστας παραπάνω!
Όσο για το προηγούμενο post σου δεν είναι καθόλου ορθό κατά την γνώμη μου... αντιθέτως,είναι τελείως λάθος! 
Άκου να σκοτώσεις; Είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος προστασίας ε;

Για δες εδώ, και αναθεώρησε!
*Οικονομική κατασκευή προστασίας κλουβιού**Περί προφύλαξης ο λόγος....**Κατασκευή προστασίας στο μπαλκόνι!!*Και χίλιοι δυο άλλοι! Εσύ πρέπει να πάρεις τα μέτρα σου, το πουλί ακολουθεί το ένστικτό του, πόσο μάλλον σε πουλιά που είναι κλεισμένα σε κλουβιά τα οποία είναι εύκολοι στόχοι!




> *STOP στο παράνομο κυνήγι των άγριων ζώων!!!*


Πάντως θα έλεγα να αλλάξεις την υπογραφή σου... στην περίπτωσή σου δεν ισχύει ! Ελπίζω να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης! Το κακό όμως δεν είναι ότι είσαι η μόνο που σκέφτασαι έτσι, το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν ως πρώτη λύση την βία και την θανάτωση άγριων ζώων και πουλιών!

----------


## MariaK

Δεν μιλαω για το βιντεο που γραφει sparrowhawk......... μιλαω για το θεμα  με το πουλι που εφαγε το καναρινι τις γειτονησας στο βιντεο φενετε οτι ειναι γερακι αλλωστε η κισσα ειναι πολυ μικροτερη!!!! ειχαμε το παρομιο προβλημα με ενα ζευγαρι γερακια το ενα το σκοτωσανε το αλλο το πηραν και το αφησαν αλλου δεν γυρησε πισω μαλλον ηταν καλυτερα εκει!!!!

----------


## MariaK

> Σου τα είπε ο Κώστας παραπάνω!
> Όσο για το προηγούμενο post σου δεν είναι καθόλου ορθό κατά την γνώμη μου... αντιθέτως,είναι τελείως λάθος! 
> Άκου να σκοτώσεις; Είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος προστασίας ε;
> 
> Για δες εδώ, και αναθεώρησε!
> *Οικονομική κατασκευή προστασίας κλουβιού*
> 
> 
> *Περί προφύλαξης ο λόγος....*
> ...


προς θεου δεν το επηκροτω εγω προσωπικα δεν θα το σκωτωνα θα εβαζα τα πουλια μεσα  αλλα καπιοι το κανουν απλα λεω οτι ο μονος τροπος να αφησει ησυχα το καναρινια ειναι να πεθανει!!!!!!ΜΗΝ το παρετε στα σοβαρα σαν λυση, ο θανατος δεν ειναι ποτε λυση να φαει θελει και αυτο απλα αυτο που ενωουσα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει τροπος να το εμποδισεις δεν κολονουν πουθενα σαν πουλια και εχουν ποδια πολυ μικρα που χωρανε σχεδον σε ολα τα ειδει συρματος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ενταξει,γ  ραψτε λαθος δεν ενοουσα να σκωτοσουν το πουλι ισα ισα που βοηθαει γιατι τρωνε φιδια ,ποντικια κλπ

----------


## Efthimis98

> απλα λεω οτι ο μονος τροπος να αφησει ησυχα το καναρινια ειναι να πεθανει!!!!!!


Κι εγώ σου λέω ότι δεν είναι ο μόνος τρόπος! Για ρίξε μία ματιά στα link και θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν πιο απλοί τρόποι!

----------


## MariaK

το ειδα και ξαναλεω για τελευτεα φορα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΤΩΝ ΖΩΩΝ αν δεις παρα πανω ειχα αναφερει ενα ζευγαρι γερακια, αν δεν ημουν εγω και τα δυο θα ειχαν πεθανει ισα ισα που το πιασαμε με τους δικους μου και το αφησαμε σε ενα κτημα αν το υποστηριζα θα το αφηνα να το σκωτωσουν γιατι εξετιας τους εχασα ενα κουνελακι που το αγαπουσα πολυ  και ομως δεν το παρατησα στην τυχη του!

----------


## Gardelius

Παιδιά ...ειναι " σ κ λ η ρ ο " αλλα τα παντα εν σοφία εποιησε,....

Σίγουρα, γιατι αν σκοτώσεις ενα αλλο ή μαλλον αλλα πολλα θα ερθουν,....

Μαρία απλα,...ο Ευθυμης σου εδωσε ενα παραδειγμα που εχει συζητηθει εντος του φορουμ...ετσι ώστε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα Πολλά!!!!!  ::

----------


## orion

Δείτε αυτό το σοκαριστικό βίντεο... να γιατί η προστασία της εκτροφής  είναι επιβεβλημένη (έστω και για ένα πουλάκι)!

----------


## ninos

και τυχερός ήταν που δεν πήγε και στο άλλο δίπλα.

----------


## Steliosan

Καλα το δυχτι που ειχε εκει δεν μπορουσε να το βαλει γυρω απο τα κλουβια;
Ομως παρ'ολα αυτα ειναι τελειος κυνηγος ειδατε πως την βουτηξε;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και απ ότι φαίνεται το συμβάν είναι εν αγνοία του ιδιοκτήτη τους.....ευτυχώς.

Η κάμερα είναι σταθερή.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και τυχερός ήταν που δεν πήγε και στο άλλο δίπλα.


Αν μείνει εκει το κλουβάκι θα επιστρέψει σιγουρα το γεράκι.

----------


## vag21

για να εχει βαλει καμερα σε αυτο το σημειο ,του εχουν φαει και αλλα πουλια και ηθελε να δει τι ηταν.

----------


## Steliosan

Ωραιος ο τυπος θυσιασε ακομα ενα πουλι για την περιεργεια του;
Θα μπορουσε απλως να βαλει ενα δυχτι γυρω απο τα κλουβια και ας βαλει και την καμερα εξ'αλλου δεν υπαρχουν και πολλες εναλακτικες για το τι μπορει να τα εφαγε.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Στο βιντεο το αρπακτικο ειναι σιγουρα μεγαλωμενο απο πολυ μικρο απο ανθρωπο που μαλλο το πειρε να το σωσει και το αφησε ελευθερο μετα...100%


Το θεωρω σχεδον απιθανο αυτο το Γερακι να ειναι μεγαλωμενο απο τον ανθρωπο

Τα Γερακια μεγαλωμενα απο τον ανθρωπο εχουν αλλη συμπεριφορα 
Ειναι (ανισορροπα) οπως τα λεω εγω!!

Ισος ειναι ενα καλα εξοικειωμενο (με καποιες τεχνικες) Γερακι απο αλλο σπιτι που χαθηκε η εγκαταλειφθηκε πιθανοτερο και που πειναει πολυ

----------


## mitsman



----------


## stephan

> 


ποιο διεστραμμένο μυαλό μπορει να χαίρεται με αυτο το θεαμα?

----------


## mitsman

αρρωστος.... απλα!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Το ειδαμε και αυτο......δεν παει καλα ο κοσμος.....

----------


## jimgo

μα.....κια που βαραει τον κοσμο στο κεφαλι

----------


## serafeim

Τι σοη αρρωστια ειανι αυτη?

----------


## tasosziak

ποιο απο τα 2 ειναι χειροτερο που εβαλε το γερακι σε μικρο κλουβακι ?η το πουλακι που εριξε μεσα ??μετα το εβαλε και στο you tube το κατορθωμα ..ελλειψη παιδειας ειναι για μενα αυτο νομιζει οτι θα του πουμε και μπραβο

----------


## orion

> ποιο απο τα 2 ειναι χειροτερο που εβαλε το γερακι σε μικρο κλουβακι ?η το πουλακι που εριξε μεσα ??μετα το εβαλε και στο you tube το κατορθωμα ..ελλειψη παιδειας ειναι για μενα αυτο νομιζει οτι θα του πουμε και μπραβο


αυτό ξανά πές το φίλε Τάσο, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα βρεθούν αρκετεί να του πουν μπράβο! δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Αυτο δεν είναι αρρώστια, σκέτη ανωμαλία είναι. Θα ήθελα να του έβαζα το χέρι του η κάποιο άλλο μέλος του σώματος του μέσα στο κλουβι, να δούμε πόσο θα του άρεσε τότε του ψυχανωμαλου!

----------


## vasilis.a

πω πωωω συγχιστηκα τωρα..!!!υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρουμε αυτο το τερας με καποιο τροπο?????

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια δεν αντεξα να το δω ολοκληρο το βιντεο  , καλα δεν ντρεπεται που το ανεβασε το βιντεο????

----------


## Steliosan

Ο τυπος εχει πραγματικα προβλημα πρεπει να κοιταχτει.

----------


## stam64

τι έκανε ρε το ¨παληκάρι¨ ,πωπωπωπω...

----------


## Excitakos

Και εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να το δω όλο. ¨ :sad:  Δυστυχώς είναι νόμοι της φύσης αλλά δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να τα βλέπουμε.

----------


## Avatar21

Ρε μας δουλεύει ο "άνθρωπος"?τι κάνει?και την έκανε που την έκανε την μ....α έπρεπε να το ανεβάσει κιόλας? flag και report από μένα για να κατέβει τουλάχιστον το βίντεο... :Fighting0015:

----------


## Nightrain

Με αφορμή και αυτό, φώτο πρίν 2,5 χρόνια.

----------


## johnrider

Μην ξεχνάμε και την προστασία τον κλουβιών μας από τέτοιου είδους θηρευτές.
Tο κλουβάκι στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία που είναι κρεμασμένο στο μπαλκόνι δεν το βλέπω καλά.

----------


## Steliosan

Ειδοποιησε τους για το τι ειδες.

----------


## Gardelius

Γιάννη αν μπορείς σίγουρα ειδοποίησε … αύριο θα είναι αργά.

είναι μεσα στην Αθήνα το βίντεο ;

----------


## johnrider

Πως να τον ειδοποιήσω να αρχίζω να βαράω όλα τα κουδούνια και να ρωτάω ποιος έχει καναρίνι.
Nαι αθήνα

----------


## jk21

σφεντονα και πλαστικα μπαλακια στο τζαμι να δεις για ποτε θα βγει εξω

----------


## stefos

Όπως θα καταλαβατε και απο τον τίτλο, γείτονας μου δέχθηκε επιθεση στα 
πουλιά του εχτες απο αρπακτικό . Πριν την επιθεση ήμουν και εγώ εκεί στην
 ταράτσα του σπιτιού του δηλαδή και μιλαγαμε. Λοιπόν οι απώλειες, ενα 
καρδερινοκαναρο 6 μηνών ενα καναρι που ηταν για αυτον το καμάρι του, καθώς 
και ενα θηλυκό καναρι κίτρινο που του είχε γίνει μανούλα. Ο άνθρωπος 
χτυπιοτανε και η στεναχώρια του δεν περιγράφεται!!. Παιδιά τα πουλιά μας
να τα ασφαλιζουμε έστω και αν λειψουμε για λίγο. Αμα βλεπατε τα κλουβιά 
μέσα στα αίματα και στα πούπουλα θα παθαινατε σοκ! Τα πουλιά ήτανε κάτω
απο πέργκολα ......το αναφέρω για να τονίσω οτι ουτε έτσι υπάρχει ασφαλεια.
Η ειρωνία είναι οτι δίπλα υπάρχει κουζινακι στεγασμένο..........

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κρίμα για τα πουλάκια αλλά και για τον άνθρωπο που τα έχασε... Εννοείται πως πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ ισχυρή προφύλαξη σε περίπτωση που έχουμε είτε εξωτερική εκτροφή, είτε βγάζουμε κάποιες ώρες έξω τα κλουβιά γιατί πρακτικά δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε συνέχεια έξω να τα προσέχουμε!

----------


## stefos

> Κρίμα για τα πουλάκια αλλά και για τον άνθρωπο που τα έχασε... Εννοείται πως πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ ισχυρή προφύλαξη σε περίπτωση που έχουμε είτε εξωτερική εκτροφή, είτε βγάζουμε κάποιες ώρες έξω τα κλουβιά γιατί πρακτικά δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε συνέχεια έξω να τα προσέχουμε!


Συμφωνώ! Πλεον εξω έστω και για λίγη ωρα εξω με προστασία . Εμείς εδώ απέναντι έχουμε
ενα μικρο παρκάκι που έχει ενα πεύκο σαν τετραόροφη πολύ/κια, μαζεύει πολλές
καρακάξες . Αν προλαβω έχω φωτο απο κιν. ,θα βάλω αργά απογευμα.

----------


## stefos

Παιδια οι παρακατω φωτο ειναι απο το αρπακτικο του γειτονα , ειναι απο κινητο και χαμηλης αναλυσης .
Η πρωτη φωτο ειναι κουτσουλιες του αρπακτικου, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω , πειτε την γνωμη σας!
Τα βρηκαμε κατω απο δοκαρι της περγκολας και κοντα στο καρδ/ρο που ειχε φαει.
Οι αλλη δειχνει πουπουλα

----------


## Efthimis98

Το αρπακτικό του γείτονα είναι ... δηλαδή είναι το κατοικίδιο του;
Και αν ναι, τι δουλειά είχε να πάει στο κλουβί με το καρδερινοκάναρο; Το αφήνει ελεύθερο να φαει ό,τι θέλει και επιστρέφει χορτάτο;

----------


## stefos

> Το αρπακτικό του γείτονα είναι ... δηλαδή είναι το κατοικίδιο του;
> Και αν ναι, τι δουλειά είχε να πάει στο κλουβί με το καρδερινοκάναρο; Το αφήνει ελεύθερο να φαει ό,τι θέλει και επιστρέφει χορτάτο;



Συγνώμη!! λάθος διατύπωση . Εύθυμη το ποστ εχει σχέση με το ποστ 220 διάβασε και θα καταλάβεις........

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους . Παιδιά χθες  έζησα κάτι μοναδικό που δεν βλέπεις εύκολα στην επαρχία . Για ένα προσωπικό λόγο βρέθηκα στην Θεσσαλονίκη , Κυριακή , πρωινές ώρες και έμεινα να περιμένω την γυναίκα μου μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο, σε ένα μικρό συνοικιακό δρόμο . Τι είδα ; Μια καρακάξα , κάτι που θεωρούσα  συνηθισμένο ... Αμ΄ δε ... Τι να δει κανείς !!! Ξεκίνησε παιδιά απ΄την αρχή του δρόμου και επισκέφτηκε όλα τα μπαλκόνια . Δεν μπορείτε  να καταλάβετε  με τι μεθοδικότητα το έκανε . Ούτε Στρατηγός σε επιθεώρηση Αμερικάνικης ταινίας . Μάλιστα όπου υπήρχε τέντα έκανε κάτι αεροπλανικά και έβαζε το κεφάλι μέσα για να ελέγξει ... Φοβερό παιδιά , μπορεί για εσάς να είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο αλλά για εμένα ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό από το πουλί που παίζει στις αλάνες και κυνηγάει τα άλλα πουλιά  .  Παρότι είμαι καναρινάς δεν σας κρύβω πως με κατέπληξε εκείνο το πουλί με τον τρόπο του.  :Confused0006:

----------


## ninos

Η καρακαξα, αλλά και τα κοράκια, ειναι πολύ έξυπνα πλάσματα

----------


## G.T

Η καρακαξα αν βρει την ευκαιρια και πλησιασει κλουβι απλα την εβαψες.....εχει δυνατο ραμφος και δεν δισταζει.....αυτο βεβαια που εχω παρατηρηση ειναι οτι εχοντας μονιμα κατεβασμενες τις τεντες ενω κυκλοφορουν τριγυρω δεν ερχονται στο μπαλκονι....δεν θελω καν να σκεφτω τυχον επισκεψη......

----------


## stefos

Απο εκείνη την ημέρα την κλούβα την κλείνω συνεχώς. Το πεύκο απέναντι το
επισκέπτονται τουλάχιστον δυο καρακάξες κάθε πρωί.

----------


## G.T

και πολυ καλα κανεις.....

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το μεσημερι σε γειτονικη κεραια .... μαλλον κιρκινεζι .Ωσπου να βαλω τον τηλεφακο ειχε φυγει

----------


## Gardelius

Αν και μάλλον κατάλαβα που είναι ...... δεν έχεις θέμα. 

Παντως το νου σου για καλό και κακό.  :wink:

----------


## jk21

αφου τα εχω σε προστατευομενο χωρο βρε Ηλια .Δεν μπορει να μπει .Πραγματι ειναι μια ανασα ομως  ....

----------


## Gardelius

Το ξέρω ... αλλα αυτά "ξέρουν" καλύτερα να τρυπώνουν ή και να εκμεταλλεύονται 

ευκαιρίες, όπως παράδειγμα ανοιχτές πορτες ( λέω εγώ τώρα ). 

Οπως και να έχει .... προσέχεις !!!! Εφοσον το είδες κιόλας.

----------


## G.T

αν εχει ταιστει εκει γυρω.....θα γυροφερνει για καιρο....αν οχι λογικα θα εξαφανιστει.....

----------


## G.T

Καλημερα παιδια....καλη χρονια με υγεια για εσας και ολη την οικογενεια του καθε μελους ξεχωριστα.....καλη υγεια και στα πτηνα μας....καλη σεζον να εχουμε....δυστυχως για μενα η χρονια δεν ξεκινησε καθολου μα καθολου καλα.....ξερω οτι καπου υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα αλλα τωρα ειμαι τοσο θολωμενος που δεν μπορω να το βρω.....μενω στο τριτο οροφο στην περιοχη του περισσου και εχω εδω και 5 χρονια που ασχολιεμαι με τα πουλια....ειναι το χομπι μου....η τρελα μου και κατι παραπανω.....σημερα το πρωι που σχολασα απο την δουλεια...οπως καθε πρωι ξεσκεπασα τα πουλια.....εχω διαμπερες σπιτι με μπαλκονι μπρος πισω και στα δυο μπαλκονια δοξα τον θεο αρκετα κλουβια και κλουβες.....τα σκεπαζω καθε βραδυ ειδικα τωρα τον χειμωνα και το πρωι τα ανοιγω.....μονιμα παντα εχουν καλυψη απο τις 3 πλευρες του καθε κλουβιου.....και μονο μπροστα τους ανοιγω....ανοιξα λοιπον τα πουλια και ξαπλωσα κανα τριωρο να κοιμηθω....σηκωθηκα και ξεκινησα να αλλαζω τα νερα.....με το μηλοξυδο....πρωτα απο το πισω μπαλκονι....σημειωση τα παιδια μου και τα δυο στο σαλονι να παιζουν μερα που ειναι......επισης οτν σηκωθηκα επειδη τα μπροστινα κλουβια τα εχω ακριβως εξω απο την κρεβατοκαμαρα μου παντα τα κοιτω οπως και εκανα και ολα ητν νορμαλ.....τελειωνω με τα πισω λοιπον και παω μπροστα....ξεκινω απο δυο κλουβια εξω απο το σαλονι και πηγαινωντας προς την κρεβατοκαμαρα βλεπω κατω πεταμενα πουπουλα με ραδικι αγριο που τους ειχα απο την προηγουμενη.....σκεφτομαι....  αμάν πτεροροια  ....και καπακι....μα τετοια εποχη με τετοιο καιρο?και κοιτω προς τα πανω....ενα καρδερινοκαναρο φουσκωμενο....και στο αποπανω κλουβι τιγκα στο πουπουλο....αιματα παντου.....και ανεβαινω στην σκαλα.....μεσα ενα κεφαλι μονο και τπτ αλλο.....το απολυτο σοκ.....αυτο που ηρθε ητν γρηγορο....επιδεξιο....δυνατο  .....σε χρονο μηδεν.....την γλυτωσε η χρυσοπληρωμενη mayjor που ητν απο κατω......το φουσκομενο πουλι....τρωει ....καθεται στο κλαδι......αν θα την γλυτωσει δεν ξερω.....πουπουλα δεν εχει χασει.....δεν το πιανω να δω αν εχει χτυπησει απλα το παρακολουθω .....καλυψα το μπροστινο μερος με ενα κομματι λαχανι τουλι που ειχα ο βλακας καιρο και ολο το εβαζα.....και ολο το ξεχναγα....τι να πω.....πολυ κακη πρωτοχρονια δυστυχως.....σορυ για την μεγαλη ιστορια.....και το off topic.....αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα αυτη την στιγμη....

----------


## G.T

αυτο που λεγαμε....καθαρο μυαλο δεν υπαρχει....δυστυχως λοιπον την πατησα και ασχημα και να δουμε μν χειροτερεψουν τα πραγματα χανοντας και το αλλο.....και βεβαια ποτε θα με ξαναεπισκεφτη ο εισβολεας....μενω περισσο στον τριτο οροφο τεντες μπρος πισω και στα πλαγια και ολα τα κλουβια καλυμενα παντα κατα τα τρια τεταρτα.....ειχα στον νου μου τοσο καιρο να βαλω ενα λαχανι τουλι που εχω μιας και ηδη σε καποια κλουβια εχω αλλα :trash:  και την πατησα ασχημα.....πολυ ασχημα.....μονο να μπορουσα να το δω και να το πιασω......

----------


## ninos

Προστασία διότι θα ξαναέρθει πάλι. Κρίμα για το πουλάκι, άσχημο συναίσθημα και το έχω περάσει και εγώ. Το αρπακτικό όμως δεν φταίει, λειτούργησε βάσει ενστίκτου και προφανώς "πείνας"

----------


## G.T

δυστυχως και το δευτερο μαλλον δεν θα εχει καλο τελος καθως κουρνιασε στον πατο του κλουβιου...στελιο χρονια πολλα και καλα.....πρωτη φορα μου συμβαινει....5 χρονια τωρα και εγω και οι γειτονες που εχουν καποια πουλια δεν ειχαμε θεμα....αν παντως το πετυχαινα και ειχα την ευκαιρια χωρις δισταγμο θα το τελειωνα.....τοσο απλα....βαση ενστικτου και γω.....

----------


## G.T

ανεβηκε τελικα?απο την αρχη κυριως λογου του καιρου ολα τα κλουβια εχουν καλυψη απο τις τρεις πλευρες και το βραδυ τα κλεινω και μπροστα.....απο περυσι που αρχισα να πονηρευομαι αρχισα να βαζω και πρασινο τουλι μπροστα μονιμα.....δυστυχως δεν ειχα βαλει σε ολα λογω βλακειας......δεν ξερω αν θα γλυτωνε αλλα και μονο η καθυστερησει μπορει να ητν σωτηρια καθως ημν στο αλλο μπαλκονι και πολυ πιθανο να προλαβαινα το κακο....δυστυχως και το δευτερο δεν το βλεπω καλα καθως κουρνιασε στον πατο του κλουβιου....το βραδυ θα ειναι κρισιμο....ειναι λες και μπηκανε να σε κλεψουν.....η θεση του σπιτιου...οι τεντες....και το μερος δεν δικαιολογουν τετοιο σκηνικο αλλα να που εγινε.....να ειναι κατι αλλο με τον τροπο που εγινε δεν νομιζω....κουκουβαγια π.χ  αλλα πρωι?και τοσο γρηγορα και αποτελεσματικα?τι να πω.....

----------


## G.T

και η πλακα ειναι πριν απο λιγες μερες ελεγα στα παιδια να εχουν το νου τους......

----------


## jk21

Να το φερεις σε ζεστο χωρο , να δουμε κοιλια του ,να δωσεις almora plus απο φαρμακειο ή ζαχαρονερο με λιγο αλατι στη μυτη (στο στομα )

και να μου πεις αν εχεις καποια απο τα baycox ,esb3 ,cosumix , bactrimel σιροπι ή cotrim σιροπι στο σπιτι 

σιγουρα θα εχει ανεβασει κοκκιδια απο το στρες 

αν εχεις καποιο απο αυτα ,ξεκινας αμεσα και μας λες ποιο να σου δωσω δοσολογια στο στομα

----------


## G.T

δυστυχως δημητρη πρεπει να φυγω για δουλεια και δεν μπορω να κανω τωρα κατι....αν την βγαλει καθαρη αυριο το πρωι που θα ερθω θα δω....εχω και esb3 και cossumix.....αστα....εχω παθει σοκ.....ημν ξυπνιος και παντα εχω το νου μου στα μπαλκονια και πεταγομαι με το παραμικρο.....δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω πως την πατησα ετσι....ολη μερα το μπαλκονι ειναι σαν νεκροταφιο απο κει που γινοτανε χαμος.....πολυ ασχημα μου μπηκε η χρονια....παρα πολυ ασχημα και το χειροτερο ειναι μν μου το κανει στεκι......

----------


## jk21

Βαλε εστω στην ποτιστρα  2γρ esb3 στο λιτρο νερου .διελυσε μεσα στη ποτιστρα και μισο κουταλι ζαχαρη και στη μυτη αλατι

----------


## G.T

δυστυχως τελος...παει και το δευτερο....χωρις εμφανη σημαδια τραυματισμου.....δημητρη ψαχνω να βρω προπολη χωρις αλκοολ για να φτιαξω το σκευασμα.....στην αθηνα κεντρο στο ενα ειχε τελειωσει και η εταιρια εχει ελειψη λεει.....μηπως μπορεις να μου στειλεις με π.μ που μπορω ισως να βρω?βρισκω μεσω ιντερνετ στην.....τριπολη.......επισης να δωσω τπτ στην καρδερινα?ολη μερα ητν φυσιολογικη αν και ειναι στο απο κατω κλουβι απο τα δυο που εχασα....προληπτικα?η οχι?

----------


## Gardelius

> βρισκω μεσω ιντερνετ στην.....τριπολη.......


Γιώργο αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μου το λες....

----------


## ninos

> .δημητρη ψαχνω να βρω προπολη χωρις αλκοολ για να φτιαξω το σκευασμα.....στην αθηνα κεντρο στο ενα ειχε τελειωσει και η εταιρια εχει ελειψη λεει.....μηπως μπορεις να μου στειλεις με π.μ που μπορω ισως να βρω?


Της Allcura θέλεις ? Την έχω βρει στο κέντρο στην Αθήνα. Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι πεσμου να σου στείλω πμ.

----------


## G.T

στελη δεν εχω θεμα με την μαρκα αρκει να κανει την δουλεια που το θελουμε.....ψαχνω εδω και μια εβδομαδα και αλλοι δεν το ξερουν καν και αλλοι δεν το εχουν.....καταλαβες προφανως τι θελω να φτιαξω.....με το αγκαθι μαριας και το εκχυλισμα ριγανης.....στο κεντρο το ενα κοντα στην ομονοια του τελειωσε και δεν εχει η εταιρια αλλο προσωρινα.....το αλλο ξερει κανεις που ειναι;υχαριστω παντως ολου σας....εχω σαλταρει σημερα....δεν μπορω ουτε να το πιστεψω ουτε να το χωνεψω τετοιο χουνερι.....

----------


## G.T

ηλια ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον...ειναι λιγο αστειο σε ολοκληρη αθηνα να μν μπορεις να βρεις....και να βρισκεις στην επαρχια.....να σαι καλα δεν θελω να ταλαιπορω τον κοσμο.....

----------


## jk21

Κριμα για το πουλακι .Ειτε απο το σοκ στρεσσαρισθηκε ,ειτε μπορει να χτυπησε στο κλουβι καθως χτυπιοτανε να γλυτωσει απο το θηρευτη και ειχε καποια εσωτερικη αιμοραγια 

Αν το αλλο πουλακι δειχνει οκ και η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη ,δεν νομιζω να θελει κατι να του βαλεις


 Γιωργο δεν γνωριζω καποιο αλλο εκτος απο εκεινο το μαγαζι στο κεντρο και αυτο που βρηκες διαδικτυακα στην επαρχια .Παλιοτερα εμφανιζανε το προιον και αλλου .Ομως σιγουρα ισως υπαρχει σε μεμονωμενα φαρμακεια και δεν ξερω για το ιδιο ,αλλα μου ειχε πει προσφατα ο Στελιος και για καποιο αλλο προιον που ειχε βρει .Σιγουρα θα μας πει περισσοτερα οταν ξαναδει το θεμα

----------


## G.T

δημητρη δειχνει παραδοξως καλα η καρδερινα παρα το γεγονος οτι το μακελειο εγινε ακριβως απο πανω της.....προφανως καθως ημν ξυπνιος και αλλαζα νερα....ισως την ωρα που βγηκα απο το σαλονι να φοβηθηκε και να την κοπανησε....τι να πω....να μν ακουσω τπτ...εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα.....οσο για την προπολη αναγκαστικα θα περιμενω μεχρι να την φερουν.....αλλη λυση μαλλον δεν εχω.....ισως αν ειχα το σκευασμα και ειχα κανει προληπτικα την εβδομαδα να μν ειχα θεμα....κατοπιν εορτης δεν εχει και σημασια....παντος μου εκανε εντυπωση το οτι δεν ειδα ουτε στα φτερα του ουτε στα ποδια του τπτ υποπτο ουτε ειχε χασει πουπουλα.....θεωρησα οτι απο την στιγμη που ετρωγε και επινε να μν το ενοχλουσα με το να το επιανα και να το εβαζα μεσα....αλλα οτν το σουρουπο το ειδα να κουρνιασει κατω...... ειπα....παει..... τελικα εκανα λαθος.....

----------


## jk21

Αν ο θανατος ειχε σχεση με το ισχυρο στρες λογω της επιθεσης ,δεν θα εσωζε κατι η προπολη ,ειδικα αν το πουλι πεθανε τοσο γρηγορα

----------


## G.T

βασικα δεν διαφωνω σε αυτο....οτι εγινε εγινε....πισω δεν γυριζει....το πρωι θα φυλαω καραουλι να δω αν θα ξαναφανει....σκεφτομαι και την ιδεα να μν τα νοιξω και καθολου η πολυ λιγο.....

----------


## ninos

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι καθόμουν και καθαριζα το μπαλκόνι. Ξαφνικά ακούω το χαρακτηριστικό "τσιριγμα" του γερακιου. Όσοι το έχουν ακούσει γνωρίζουν τι εννοώ. Γυρνω μια το κεφάλι και βλέπω ένα γεράκι να πετά κρατώντας στα πόδια του ένα πουλί. Ίσως καναρίνι, αφού φάνηκε κίτρινο χρώμα.

Πέρασε αρκετά κοντά στο μπαλκόνι μου περίπου στα 2 μέτρα.  Ελπίζω μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια, διότι πριν κανά 6μηνο ειχα ένα να κόβει βολτες γύρω από το μπαλκόνι και να τρομάζει τα πουλιά...

----------


## G.T

κατι γινεται φετος στελιο.....εγω το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια το πρωτοχρονιατικο χουνερι.....ακομα αμαζευτο εχω το μπαλκονι....δεν εχω ορεξη.....μονο τα πουλια ταιζω και ποτιζω και τερμα.....

----------


## stefos

Μήπως αυξήθηκαν τα πουλιά συντροφιάς στα μπαλκόνια ? Κατα συνέπεια ευκολο
θήραμα για τον θηρευτή !!! Μια σκέψη που μου έρχεται κάπου κάπου........

----------


## G.T

στεφανε ενα εχεις....δεκα εχεις....αν σε σταμπαρει και επιχειρηση να στην κανει.....παει....εγω χτυπιεμαι γιατι το σπιτι δεν ειναι κοντα σε παρκο.....εχω γειτονα που στην ταρατσα του τα κλουβια κανουν παρελαση....χωρις καμοια προστασια....εχω τεντες....εχω εχω....κι ομως.....εμενα μου την εκανα....κατι αλλο να ητν δεν παει ο νους μου....ουτε το βλεπω πιθανο με τον τροπο που εγινε....ειναι και θεμα τυχης....

----------


## ninos

Δεν αυξήθηκαν τα κλουβιά με τα πουλιά, τα δάση και οι αγροί  μειώθηκαν

----------


## G.T

και αυτο σωστο βεβαια στελιο.....

----------


## xrisam

Οντως όπως λέει και ο Στελιος όταν τα δάση και αγροι μειώνονται...θα μειωθει και το φαί...

Ευτυχώς βλέπω ακόμα στη περιοχή μας τις καρακάξες να τρώνε ρόδια, φυστίκια, φαγκόσυκα σύκα το καλοκαίρι κτλ Χτες τρώγανε φραγκόσυκα.

Και  όσο και περίεργο και αν ακούγεται βλέπω καθημερινά καρακάξες μαζί με  18οκτούρες και σπουργιτια στο ίδιο καλωδιο της Δεη να κάθονται  αρμονικά...

Αυτό δεν σήμαίνει βέβαια ότι θα αφήσω ποτέ τα μικρά μου χωρίς την επίβλεψή μου...

Έχουμε  συχνες επισκέψεις και δεν χαμπαριάζουν ούτε που έχω τις γάτες....πάνε  και μου ξεθάβουνε ή τρώνε τους κάκτους τα τρελόπουλα....πιο φυσιολογικό θα ήταν να μου φάνε κανα αρωματικο φυτό! Δεν τρυπιούνται...

----------


## jk21

Στην φυση  Χρυσα ,συνηθως για λογους φυσικης επιλογης ,τρωγονται τα αδυναμα να αντιδρασουν ... αρρωστα ,γηραια ,νεογνα ,παγιδευμενα .....

ετσι λοιπον μεχρι να πεινασουν παρα πολλοι ,αρκουνται με φρουτα ,παγιδευμενα (τα πουλια μας .... στο κλουβι τους ) και νεογνα (γινεται δυστυχως πανικος στις φωλιες ... οτι μενει απο τους αρπαγες ανθρωπους )

----------


## G.T

εγω παντως ακομα να το χωνεψω πως εχασα 2 πουλια με τον τροπο που τα εχασα και το μερος....4 μερες περασανε....κανενα σημαδι απο τοτε ξανα.....οσο ομως φανταζομαι οτι ημν στο ενα μπαλκονι και στο αλλο γινοτανε μακελειο και δεν πηρα χαμπαρι τπτ ειναι να τρελενεσαι....φανταζομαι οτι αν ελειπα μπορει να μου σκοτωνε και τα υπολοιπα.....συνολικα 8 κομματια.....τι να πω.....σιγουρα και αυτα πρεπει να ζησουνε....πρεπει να φανε....συμφωνω....αλλα το εχω ξαναπει...αν το επαιρνα χαμπαρι και προλαβαινα.......ας μν το γραψω καλυτερα.....

----------


## jk21

Οταν καποιος αμυνεται για να σωσει ανθρωπους ή ζωα ,ειναι δικαιολογημενος να χρησιμοποιησει τη δεδομενη στιγμη (αν υπαρχει αμεσος κινδυνος ζωης ) και τροπους που θα ηταν αδικαιολογητος καθε αλλη στιγμη να τους χρησιμοποιησει .Ποιους τροπους ; τους λιγοτερο οδυνηρους για τον θηρευτη .Σιγουρα δεν ειναι παντα αναγκαιος ο θανατος του ,αλλα αν αυτο ειναι *αδυνατο* να μην συμβει ,για προστασια ζωης ,ειναι δικαιολογημενο στη φυση .Αν ομως ειναι δυνατον και παρολα αυτα συμβει ,περα απο το ηθικο ή οχι του θεματος ,ενα ειναι δεδομενο : οτι ο θανατος ενος θηρευτη ,δεν θα σταματησει τις επιθεσεις ! Σιγουρα αυτες ειναι σκεψεις που καποιος αν του τυχει ξαφνικα ,δεν θα εχει χρονο να τις κανει ,αλλα τωρα εχει ολο το χρονο του ,να τις σκεφτει ωριμα και  να παρει τις προφυλαξεις του που θα αποτρεψουν την υπαρξη τετοιων συμβαντων

----------


## mparoyfas

Ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο που δειχνει τις εξωπραγματικές ικανότητες του πετρίτη το παραθετω μιας και καθως ειχα ανεβασει τις αμυνες τις μπαλκονατης εκτροφης μου για να δουν τα πουλακια μου φως εκανε την εμφανιση του το ξαδερφακι του το σαΐνι ετυχε και ημουν μπροστα στα κλουβια και ο μεγαλος αεροπορος εκανε touch ang go στην ορολογια των ιπταμενων ακουμπησε τα κλουβια και εφυγε αμεσως μιας και ημουν μπροστα, απλα στην εφοδο του δεν μπορουσε να με δει ειχε απιστευτη ταχυτητα και σπανια ομορφια , δεν ειναι εχθρος μου να επιβιωσει θελει αφου του εχω καταστρεψει τον δικο του χωρο ηρθε στο δικο μου ειναι απολυτα λογικο .
Τα πουλακια μου αντεδρασαν πολυ ωριμα δεν το περιμενα , με την παρουσια του ακινητοποιήθηκαν πληρως το ιδιο και εγω μιας και εγω φοβήθηκα οπως και αυτα (αφου ειχα το γερακι μπροστα μου)  και για τουλαχιστον 10-15 λεπτα μετα την εμφανιση του εμειναν κοκαλο όλα αμυνα βγαλμενη απο τα αρχέγονα ενστικτα τους .
Ανεβασα ξανα τις τεχνιτες άμυνες ηρεμισα τα πουλια συνεχιζοντας με ηρεμες κινησεις τις δουλειες μου και εκαμα τον σταυρο μου να μην ξανάρθει μιας και εχω τρωτά σημεια στο μπαλκονι μου ακόμη αφου ο αερας κατέστρεψε μια ξυλινη κατασκευή αποτροπής την οποια θα προσπαθήσω να αντικαταστήσω το συντομότερο.

----------


## XRTSS

Μανο βαλε ενα πλεγμα μεταλλλικο μπροστα να ησυχασεις. Επειδη εχω δει τον χωρο σου νομιζω οτι ειναι το μονο σιγουρο! Ορμανε σε ολα τα μπαλκονια για πλακα, θελει συνεχη επαγρυπνιση.

Μακαρι να μην ξαναρθει αφου σε ειδε. Ισως να τρομαξε αυτο πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα πουλακια σου.

----------


## mparoyfas

πες το και στην γυναικα μου αυτο, πλεγμα στην μουρη μου θα βαλει, ειχα φτιαξει κατι που τα εβαζα και το εβγαζα τωρα κοιτάζω για κατι πιο δυνατό γιατι μου το χάλασε ο αέρας .

Ps η διαρρύθμιση εχει αλλαξει ειναι πολλα τα διαμερίσματα τωρα Χρηστο πρπει να ερθεις ξανα για καφε για να μου προτείνεις γνώμη  :cool:

----------


## jk21

Μανο υπαρχει σε γνωστο παιχνιδαδικο διπλα σου ,μεταλλικο ευκαμπτο  λεπτο πλεγμα πρασινου χρωματος ,με ματι μεγαλο γυρω στα 2  cm  ,που δεν κλεινει την ορατοτητα καθολου  ,βολευει για χρηση ως  στηριγμα για αναριχωμενα και λογω του χρωματος ειναι πολυ ομορφο 

διασταση 1χ 3 μ και τιμη γυρω στα 4 ευρω

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα παιδια δυστιχως η σημερινη μερα ειναι η χειροτερη μου καθως "εχασα" το αγαπημενο μου καναρινι τον Γκαρσια :Ashamed0005: Εγω μενω Πυλαια θεσσαλονικης αλλα το ΣΚ που ημουν στα πεθερικα μου τον ειχα μαζι μου.Πουλακι δικης μου αναπαραγωγης του '11 απιστευτος τραγουδιστης!Γυρισα σπιτι μου χθες για καποιες δουλειες και τον αφησα στην πεθερα μου δεν τον πηρα μαζι μου, θα τον επερνα αυριο αλλα δυστιχως με πηραν πρωι πρωι τηλ για μου πουνε οτι τον εφαγε αλλο πουλι.Βρηκαν τα καγκελα του κλουβιου στραβωμενα καθως αιμα και πουπουλα παντου.Πριν απο ενα χρονο εκει στον ευσμο εντοπισα γερακι πετριτι στο μπαλκονι και το εδιωξα ενω πριν απο 3 χρονια το ιδιο πουλι εφαγε και την μητερα του την οποια δεν προλαβα.Ειμαι απαρηγορητη γιατι ηταν η καλυτερη μου παρεα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι με το κελαιδημα του.Ελπιζω μεσα απο την καρδια μου να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι.Προσοχη σε ολους!

----------


## jk21

Μαρθα αν ο χωρος ειναι απροστατευτος ,ειναι δεδομενη η αναγκη κατασκευης προστασιας απο πλεγμα εξωτερικα 

μετεφερα το θεμα σου εδω ,οπου οπως θα δεις ,δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο και ασυνηθιστο δυστυχως ,οτι συνεβη  

Λυπαμαι  ...

----------


## martha1

Καλησπερα ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ασυνηθηστο αλλα ειλικρινα δεν σου παει το μυαλο ειχε ενα χρονο να εμφανιστει εκει το γερακι.Και το σπιτι δεν ειναι ψηλα ειναι στον 2 οροφο αλλα προφανως δεν παιζει κανενα απολυτος ρολο απο οτι καταλαβα.Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βαλουμε καποιο πλεγμα προστασιας γιατι εχουμε και το καναρινι της πεθερας μου εκει.

----------


## geo_ilion

> Καλησπερα ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ασυνηθηστο αλλα ειλικρινα δεν σου παει το μυαλο ειχε ενα χρονο να εμφανιστει εκει το γερακι.Και το σπιτι δεν ειναι ψηλα ειναι στον 2 οροφο αλλα προφανως δεν παιζει κανενα απολυτος ρολο απο οτι καταλαβα.Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βαλουμε καποιο πλεγμα προστασιας γιατι εχουμε και το καναρινι της πεθερας μου εκει.


Μαρθα λυπαμαι πολυ για το καναρινακι σου δεν εχει σημασια το υψος που βρισκετε το κλουβι 
σε φιλο μου το εκανε σε ισογειο που μενει και με τεντα κιολας δεν φαινοταν τιποτα εχω να σου πω 
εχασε 9 πουλια εκεινη την ημερα αστα δραμα

----------


## martha1

Λυπαμαι που το ακουω Γιωργο πραγματικα εν ξερω μου εχει στοιχησει ειλικρινα!Αυτο καναρινι εγω το μεγαλωσα καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## G.T

πρωτοχρονια ειχα χασει 2 πουλια απο αγνωστη επιθεση.....πουπουλα και κεφαλι ειχε μεινει.....σημερα το μεσημερι βρηκα την αιτια.....βαζοντας αυγοτροφη στα δικα μου....διαγωνια απο το σπιτι μου ακουω ενα πουλι να φωναζει στο μπαλκονι....κοιτω και βλεπω το γερακι.....καφε φτερα με μαυρο στο τελειωμα τους να κανει επιθεση στο κλουβι....βαζω τις φωνες μπας και με ακουσουν οι ιδιοκτητες....βγαινει ο γιος με τα πολλα αλλα το κακο ειχε γινει....μετα μιλωντας με τον πατερα μου ειπε οτι ητν σπινος και πρωτη φορα του συμβαινει.....στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου την ωρα της επιθεσης καθοτανε και ενα γκρι ανοιχτο αγνωστο.....δεκαοχτουρα δεν ητν σιγουρα.....να ητν κανενα παιδι του γερακιου?φωλιαζουν τοσο νωρις?δεν ξερω.....νομιζω jk21 καποια στιγμη ειχες ανεβαση μια φωτο ενος τετοιου γερακιου.....

----------


## jk21

το κιρκινεζι; 

δεν ειναι ακριβως γκρι 





εκτος αν λες για τον Πετριτη

----------


## G.T

το πρωτο ητανε.....αυτο που εκανε την επιθεση ......υπηρχε ομως και ενα γκρι στην ταρατσα που καθοτανε λες και περιμενε να φαι.....ολο γκρι....μολις βγηκε στο μπαλκονι το παιδι φυγανε και τα δυο.....τελος παντων....εχουμε μπλεξει μαλλον για τα καλα.....

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια θελει πολυ προσοχή εγω εδω στη σκυρο που ειμαι εχει ενα ειδος γερακιου οι ντοπιοι το λενε μαυροπετριτη ο οποις λενε οτι κανει επιδρομες ακομα και σε κοτετσια αλλα εκτος αυτου εχει και παρα μα παρα πολες κουκουβαγιες δεν ειχα ξανα δει τοσες πολλες ενας κυριος λοιπον εδω που εχει εξωτερικη εκτροφη καναρινιων εχει φτιαξει κλουβες με διπλο κουνελοσυρμα και εχει και και ενα κουτι με μονο κουνελοσυρμα για καθε ζευγαρωστρα και ετσι μου ειπε σωθηκε γιατι στην αρχη ειχε αρκετες επιθεσεις με δραματικο τελος

----------


## jk21

επικινδυνο και πανεμορφο πουλι

http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_in.php?tID=1961

----------


## G.T

ομορφα πουλια αλλα μακρια μας.....

----------


## ggeorge

Πως σκοτωνουν τα πουλακια; το κλουβι δεν τα προστατευει; φανταζομαι οτι θα εχουν και λεπτη πλεξη τα κλουβια για τοσο μικρα πουλακια.  Ποδια η ραμφος κανουν τη ζημια;

Εχω σκεφτει και εγω τον κινδυνο για παπαγαλο (αφρικανινο γκρι) αλλα να χτυπησω ξυλο δεν εχει πλησιασει ποτε (και εχουμε πολλα στο χωριο). Ισως ειναι μεγαλος και προτιμουν αλλους στοχους;

----------


## petran

> Πως σκοτωνουν τα πουλακια; το κλουβι δεν τα προστατευει; φανταζομαι οτι θα εχουν και λεπτη πλεξη τα κλουβια για τοσο μικρα πουλακια.  Ποδια η ραμφος κανουν τη ζημια;
> 
> Εχω σκεφτει και εγω τον κινδυνο για παπαγαλο (αφρικανινο γκρι) αλλα να χτυπησω ξυλο δεν εχει πλησιασει ποτε (και εχουμε πολλα στο χωριο). Ισως ειναι μεγαλος και προτιμουν αλλους στοχους;


Νομιζω,οτι αν,ειδικα,το πανω μερος του κλουβιου ειναι προσβασιμο(αν ας πουμε δεν εχει κατι απο πανω,πχ καποιο ραφι),το αρπακτικο καθεται απο πανω,ανοιγει τα φτερα του,βαζει μεσα τα ποδια του(νυχια)και το πουλακι ετσι οπως ''χτυπιεται''απο το φοβο του,καπου,δυστυχως το πιανει.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο κανενος πριν του το φανε ,δεν το ειχαν φαει ....

κανε << χτες >> κατασκευη προστασιας

----------


## ggeorge

Οκ 
Να δω τι θα κανω που ο πατερας το κρεμαει απο ενα γαντζο απο μια περγκολα

----------


## nikolaslo

Εχει τυχει να δω αερομαχια μεταζυ ενος γερακιου και ενος κορακιου το αποτελεσμα ηταν τραγικο για το κορακι αλλα νομιζω πως και το βραδυ υπαρχει θεμα με τα νυχτοπουλια.!

----------


## mrsoulis

Δυστηχως τη νυχτα ειναι το πιο επικυνδινο που εχει ησυχια και απουσια ανθρωπινης παρουσιας και κινησης κανουν παρτυ ανενοχλητα...

----------


## G.T

δεν εχει σχεση το κλουβι.....γατζωνεται στο πλαι του κλουβιου.....εκμεταλευεται τον πανικο του πουλιου και καποια στιγμη καταφερνρει και το αρπαζει με το νυχι του....η το τραυματιζει....υπαρχει και το σοκ οποτε μετα το φερνει κοντα στο καγκελο και το τρωει.....εμενα μου αφησε μονο το κεφαλι μεσα σε ενα σκουφατο καρδερινοκαναρο.....προχθες που το κοιταζα απο απεναντι στν γειτονα πηγαινε και ξαναπηγαινε μεχρι να με ακουσει καποιος που φωναζα....να βγει στο μπαλκονι αλλα το κακο ειχε γινει.....ητν νεκρο.....αργοτερα ο πατερας του παιδιου μου ειπε οτι κατι μεγαλα που εχει δεν τα πειραζουν.....να παιζει ρολο το μεγεθος?ισως.....σημερα παντως η γυναικα μου μου ειπε οτι ειδε ενα περιεργο καφε να ερχεται στο μπαλκονι μου και βγηκε και το εδιωξε.....δεν ηξερε τι ητν....θα ναι δυσκολη η σεζον......

----------


## mrsoulis

Αν ηταν καφε εμεις εδω το λεμε ξεφτερι... Και μονο απο το ονομα του καταλαβαινεις ποση προσοχη θελει...

----------


## anonymous

> Γιωργο κανενος πριν του το φανε ,δεν το ειχαν φαει ....
> 
> κανε << χτες >> κατασκευη προστασιας


Μερικα petshops πωλουν προστατευτικα ετοιμα 
(Κατασκευη απο ελληνικη εταιρεια. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατασκευαζει και κατα παραγελια σε αλλες διαστασεις.)
Ενδεικτικη τιμη λιανικη 15 ευρω περιπου για διαστασεις 55Χ44Χ36

----------


## G.T

αν ητν αυτο που ειδα χτες ητν κιρκινεζι σιγουρα.....το θεμα ειναι οτι σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτω οτι ειναι τακτικος πελατης εδω γυρω....και ηρθε για να μεινει....θα κλεισω και το τελευταιο πλαινο του μπαλκονιου με τεντα να μν μπορει να μπει.......

----------


## anonymous

> αν ητν αυτο που ειδα χτες ητν κιρκινεζι σιγουρα.....το θεμα ειναι οτι σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτω οτι ειναι τακτικος πελατης εδω γυρω....και ηρθε για να μεινει....θα κλεισω και το τελευταιο πλαινο του μπαλκονιου με τεντα να μν μπορει να μπει.......


Καναρινακι που χαρισα περυσι στο βαφτιστηρι μου πεταξε πολυ ψηλα στον ουρανο, αν και ο πατερας του ειχε κατεβασμενες τεντες σε ολες τις πλευρες του μπαλκονιου!

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια νομιζω οτι η τεντα δεν εξυπηρετεί γιατι ειναι μεγαλο το κοστος εγκαταστασης, κοβει το φως του σπιτιου, αλλα και απο ασφαλεια το μονο του κανει ειναι να πςριοριζει το οπτικο πεδιο πραγμα το οποιο ειναι μεν σημαντικο αλλα οχι λυση γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος περαν της ορασης χρησιμοποιουν κι αλλες απ τις αισθησεις τους για να βρουν την λεια τους

----------


## ninos

Η τέντα δεν βοηθάει.  Παθόν στο παρελθόν..

----------


## katinaki82

Εχτες χασαμε το καναρινακι μας απο αρπακτικο......βρηκαμε μονο αιμα κ πουπουλα οταν βγηκα να το βαλω μεσα. Κλαμα η κορη μου.....
Περιοχη Νεα Σμυρνη να εχετε το νου σας οσοι μπορει να διαβαζεται γιατι εχω δει κ εχω ακουσει πολλα καναρινακια στη γειτονια. 
Θα ξαναπαρω κ θα δοκιμασω το συστημα με το συρμα.

----------


## than

Κρίμα και γι'αυτό και για εσάς.Καλως όρισες κιόλας.
Το σύστημα με το σύρμα τι είναι;

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα πηγα στν ταρατσα να ποτσω τα λελουδα της μητερας μου κ ειδα πιπουλα με το που ανοιξα την πορτα δεν εδωσα σημασια γτ βρισκουμε που και που μολις προχωρησα λιγο ειδα 4 ποδια κ 1 στηθος αλλα χωρις το κρεας θα εβαζα φωτος αλλα κλαυτερα να μν το δουν οσοι δεν αντεχουν μπορω να στειλω σε οποιον θελει και μπορει να καταλαβει τι το εκανε 
Να πω οτι μενω στν 2ο οροφο

----------


## Cristina

Κατερίνα, και έγω Νέα Σμύρνη μένω. Μάλιστα είδα με τα μάτια μου κάποιο αρπακτικό που πήρε ένα πουλάκι,μάλλον σπουργίτι,απο πολλά πουλιά που μαζεύτηκαν στο πάρκο που έχουμε πίσω...αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι να μην βγάλω έξω τα πούλια μου...
Τι σύστημα είναι αυτό με το σύρμα;

----------


## katinaki82

Καλησπέρα,
μετα απο πολύ καιρό απαντώ.
Είχα ποστάρει σε άλλο θέμα που παρουσίαζαν πως να ντύσεις το κλουβί με σύρμα ψιλό για προστασία απο αρπακτικά αλλα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ η απάντηση μου.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παίζει και ποντίκι ...

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα να πω και εγω το πονο μου ;;Εχω στο μπαλκονι 5 ζευγαρωστρες,ειναι στη δευτερη γεννα σχεδον ολα μολις ειχαν βγει σε δυο κλουβια τα μικρα απο τις φωλιες και συγκεκριμενα τη τριτη το πρωι τα ειδα
4 στο ενα και 3 στο αλλο.
εχτες το βραδι που γυρησα απο τη δουλεια βρικα στο ενα κλουβι απο τα 4 μωρα να ειναι μονο το 1 και αυτο τρομαγμενω
οπατερας μεσα στα αιματα και να του λειπουν φτερα αλλα χωρις να εχει πλυγες ,και στο αλλο απο τα 3 το ενα να εχει ενα ποδι καινα ζει και το αλλο να εχει ενα γοφο σπασμενο και η μανα τους που ειχε ετοιμη φωλια με δυο αυγα να τα εχει πεταξει εξω.
Δε μου εχει συμβει ποτε ξανα ηταν πρωτη φορα ,
σημερα το πρωι η μανα μου ειδε τον επισκεπτη μια καρακαξαοπως μου ειπε ,δε ξερω αν ηταν καρακαξα η κατι αλλο και το μπερδεψε.
Απλα τοσα χονια δεν ειχα κανει κατι και τη πατησα φετος.
Και ολα τα αλλα εχουν τρομοκρατιηεθ αρκετα,
τωρα η θα τα μεταφερω στη κλουβα ολα για να τελειωσει και η παραγωγη φετος η θα κανω κατι ειμαι ακομα σε συγχησει θα δω 
Μενω νεα ιωνια κοντα στο αλσος της Φιλαδερφειας.

----------


## botman

To θεμα "συνεχεια αναπαραγωγικης σεζον" ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να το ξεχασεις για φετος.Απο εκει και περα προεχει η σωματικη πρωτιστος και κατα δευτερον η ψυχολογικη επαναφορα σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα σε οσα πουλια μπορεσεις να διασωσεις.Φροντισε τα τραυματισμενα πουλια σου πηγαινοντας τα σε εναν πτηνιατρο για την μεγιστη υποστιριξη και δωσε λιγη πολυβιταμινη σε αυτα που θεωρεις οτι δεν εχουν καποιο σωματικο τραυμα.Ηρεμια,προστασια και μυαλο για τον απο εδω και περα χειρισμο απο μεριας σου για να μην την ξαναπαθεις.
Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.

----------


## amastro

Νίκο λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει άμεσα να πάρεις μέτρα για την προστασία των υπολοίπων. Μην τα αφήσεις ούτε μια μέρα πλέον απροστάτευτα.
Το αρπακτικό δυστυχώς πέτυχε στην αποστολή του και αν πεινάσει θα ξαναγυρίσει. Πρόσεχε.

----------


## nikolaslo

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα πολυ για τα πουλακια ελπιζω τα τραυματισμενα να γινουν γρηγορα καλα οπως επισης ελιπζω σε ολους εμας τους υπολοιπους αυτη σου η εξομολόγηση να γινει μαθημα ετσι ωστε να λάβουμε μετρα προφυλαξης για τα πουλακια μας

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα ,τα αρπακτικα για δυο μερες ερχοντουσαν ηταν δυο καρακαξες ,μου φαινεται παραξενο να εκαναν τετοια ζημια αλλα τις πετηχαμε δυο φορες πανω στα κλουβια.
Τα κλουβια τα εντυσα με ενα ηδος σιτας και ειναι οκ για την ωρα.
δε μπορω να τα μετακινησω γιατι ακομα εχω μωρα σε φωλιες και καναρες που κλωσανε.
Γιατην ωρα τα βλεπω ολα ηρεμα και δε φαινονται ταραγμενα ηδη η μια που εχασε τα 3 εφτιαξε εχτες φωλια και ετοιμαζεται,.
Πιστευω το ξεπερασανε.
Πντως μολις τελειωσει αυτη η γεννα σε 2 με 3 βδομαδες θα μεταφερθουν ολα στη λουτσα οπου βρισκεατι η κλουβα οποτε θα ειναι και ασφαλη ολα μαζι με τα υπολοιπα.
Για την καινουρια χρονια απο σεπτεμβρη οκτομβρη που θα ξαναερθουν πουλια εδω θα γινει κατασκευη και θα ειναι ολα κλεισμενα εκει με πλεγμα.
Δε θελω ουτε να τα κηνηγησω ουτε κακο να τους κανω ειναι ζωες και αυτες που ψαχνουν να φανε,η τροφικη αλησιδα ετσι παει.
απλα δε θα ξαναφανε απο μενα αλλο γευμα.
Τωρα για να καταλαβεται ο πατερας μου και η μανα μου φυλανε τσιλιες αυτες τις μερες.
25 χρονια δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα επρεπε ομως να το περιμενω το αμελησα.
Αυτα για να προσεχουμε ολοι .

----------


## rokylila

Επειδή έχω πέσει και εγώ θύμα από αρπαχτικό , και έφτιαξα μια προστασία από dexion με σίτα αλουμινίου από μπροστά , υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκίσουν την σίτα και να έχουν πρόσβαση στα κλουβιά , κάποιος θηρευτής ;

----------


## VasilisM

> Επειδή έχω πέσει και εγώ θύμα από αρπαχτικό , και έφτιαξα μια προστασία από dexion με σίτα αλουμινίου από μπροστά , υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκίσουν την σίτα και να έχουν πρόσβαση στα κλουβιά , κάποιος θηρευτής ;


Όχι μην φοβάσαι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αυτό που έζησα σήμερα δεν περιγράφεται!
Έχω φτιάξει προστατευτικό για τα πουλιά μου και είχα βγάλει για λίγο το ένα κλουβί έξω να βάλω μπάνιο στο καναρίνι και να το καθαρίσω μετά. 
Μπαίνω μέσα για λίγο στην κουζίνα και μέσα σε 10 λεπτά το πολύ ακούω πολύ έντονα πεταρίσματα και κραυγούλες από τα παπαγαλάκια μου. 
Πετάγομαι έξω και βλέπω γατζωμένο στο κλουβί του κούκλου μου ένα κιρκινέζι. Αμέσως φεύγει αλλά τη ζημιά του την είχε κάνει.
Βλέπω το καναρινάκι μου στον πάτο του κλουβιού να βαριανασαίνει. Αμέσως το βάζω μέσα και το σηκώνω μπας και προλάβω κάτι. Αρχικά  νόμιζα ότι απλά είχε τρομάξει. Έλα όμως που το αρπακτικό είχε προλάβει και τον είχε δαγκώσει στο πόδι. Του βάζω αιμοστατικό και αντιβιωτικό στην πληγή αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το πρόλαβα.
Πριν καν προλάβω καλά καλά να πάρω πτηνίατρο το πουλάκι ξεψύχησε στα χέρια μου.
Πολύ λυπάμαι. Τρέμαν τα χέρια μου όταν τον έπιασα μπας και τον σώσω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ λυπάμαι Μαργαρίτα.....Είναι να μην σου τύχει τελικά αυτό το πράγμα. Δεν μπορούμε πια να τα έχουμε καθόλου εκτός του οπτικού μας πεδίου.

----------


## rokylila

Σε καταλαβαίνω , το ίδιο έχω πάθει και εγώ , πριν Κανα μήνα, άσχημο συναισθήμα , ότι και να σου πούμε είναι λίγο , υπομονή

----------


## petran

Κριμα το πουλακι..
Ρε παιδια.εχουμε πει,μην αφηνετε το πουλακι απο τα ματια σας.
Αντε να μην το βλεπεις για κανα λεπτο(κ αυτο μερικες φορες,πολύ ειναι).
Μπηκες μεσα,να μιλησεις στο τηλ,να βαλεις καφε,χτυπαει καποιος την πορτα,να παρεις κατι να φας κτλ,κτλ,κτλ,φροντισε να εχεις οπτικη επαφη με τα πουλια(οσο γινεται βεβαια αυτο).

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν το πιστεύω ρε παιδιά! Μπρος στα μάτια μου. Στο μπαλκόνι καθόμουν. Μπήκα μέσα και με το που γύρισα την πλάτη μου του την έπεσε.
Τώρα φοβάμαι και για τα παπαγαλάκια. Βέβαια τα έχω πια μόνιμα στο προστατευτικό και την τέντα δεν την ξανασηκώνω. Κάπου στο φόρουμ έχω αναρτήσει τι έχω φτιάξει. Τώρα μέσα στη σύγχυση δεν μπορώ να το βρω.

Τραγούδαγε απίθανα... μου έκανε επιθέσεις και τον πείραζα... χαρωπός πάντα. Και το Σεπτέμβρη θα του έβρισκα και παρέα!

----------


## geo_ilion

Μαργαριτα την ειχα δει την κατασκευη που ειχες κανει για να προστατευσεις τα πουλακια σου και ελεγα αυτο το κοριτσι κανει το καλυτερο για να τα εχει ασφαλη 
να ομως που ποτε και τιποτα δεν ειναι αρκετο 
Λυπαμαι πολυ για το καναρινακι σου

----------


## stefos

Αμα φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο για τόσο λίγο ,μη οπτικής επαφης να χάνουμε πουλιά ......τι να πω ! Δεν γίνεται και όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα στο μπαλαουρο να τα εχουμε, άσχημες καταστάσεις ...............

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ κρίμα Μαργαρίτα... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## stefos

Παιδια το νου σας μολις επιτεθηκε κιρκινεζι σε ενα απο τα κλουβια μου 14και 20 σημερα!!!! ηταν ακριβως το ιδιο αρπακτικο με το ποστ 2 του θεματος . Σιγουρα ηταν αυτο το ειδα στα 2 μετρα πεντακαθαρα . Ευτυχως καθομουν διπλα ακριβως στο μπαλκονι αλλα στην μεσα μερια του σπιτιου, στο κομπιουτερ και ευτυχως τυχαινει να βλεπω την σειρα με τα κλουβια στην οποια επιτεθηκε!!!!! συμπερασμα τα πουλια οχι πολυ ωρα μονα τους κρεμασμενα εξω  !!!!! Προσπαθω να συνερθω απο το σοκ, φανταστειται τι θα επαθε το μικρο , ηταν ενα φετινο μου γιαβρι, ευτυχως δεν προλαβε να τον αγγιξει τον ειδα καλα. Τον πηρα μεσα, αλλα προς το παρον ουτε αχνα δεν βγαζει!!!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗΗΗΗΗ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xasimo

Ευτυχως που ησουν εκει δηλαδη! Φανταζομαι την τρομαρα σου. Περαστικα στο μικρο  :Happy:

----------


## stefos

ακομα ταραχη εχω.....................!!!το μικρο θα δειξει , ευχαριστω

----------


## kostas karderines

Όταν έρθει μια φορά σχεδον παντα ξαναέρχεται γιατί ξέρει ότι εκεί υπάρχει τροφή!στεφάνε δεν γίνεται να τα αφήνεις ούτε για ένα λεπτό,βάλε προστατευτικό!και να μην το χτυπήσει μπορεί να μείνει από την τρομάρα του!δυστυχώς πολλοί τα αφήνουν απροστάτευτα όλο το εικοσιτετράωρο!αυτό δεν ισχύει για σένα βέβαια!

----------


## stefos

λεγε μου τετια, λεγε μου τετοια....... κι αμα ξαναβγουν απ'το ντεξιον.........

----------


## stefos

να σας πω παιδια και κατι αντιφατικο...........!    το κιρκινεζι ειναι πολυ ομορφο!!  αιμοβορο ομως το ατιμο, για καποια δευτερολεπτα φωναζα χτυπαγα την τζαμαρια και δεν εφευγε, ητανε και αφοβο. Φοβερη εμπειρια ,το νου σας........

----------


## mparoyfas

Στεφανε οταν εκατσε στα κλουβια μου δεν μου αρεσε απλα, αλλα με σαγήνεψε μιλάμε για σπανια ομορφιά κατα την γνωμη μου ο γρηγορότερος και ομορφότερος θηρευτής του πλανήτη τρεφω άπειρο σεβασμό οπως σε ολους τους θηρευτές εμεις άλλωστε τον αναγκασαμε να ερθει στο μπαλκονι μας, κάψαμε το σπιτι του!   (ημουν και εγω εξω στο μπαλκονι την ωρα της προσγείωσης του) κοσμεί την επιφάνεια εργασίας του Η/Υ που εργάζομαι ! και επι της ευκαιρίας πρόσφατα δέχθηκα επίθεση νυχτερίδας μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση λογικά ξεστράτισε για να φτασει τον 4ο όροφο, αλλα  η γυναικάρα μου στο μπαλκονι την εκανε γιο γιο και την μάζεψα μισο ψόφια περισσότερο βγηκα εξω απο τα τσιρίγματα της νυχτεριδας , φοβήθηκα για ασθένειες αλλα τελικα ολα καλα σύμφωνα με την οψη της πρεπει να ηταν απο αυτες που τρώνε εντομα αλλα δεν ειμαι και σίγουρος (ανετα θα μπορουσε να τρυπώσει στα κλουβιά) το σίγουρο ειναι οτι φοβήθηκα το αλλο σίγουρο οτι η τζελλα δ. βρήκε παιχνιδι για λιγη ωρα ευτυχώς ολα καλα !

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια εκανε επισκεψη και σε εμενα σημερα ενα αρπακτικο εγω δεν το ειδα αλλα μου ειπε η θεια μου που μενει διπλα οτι φωναζε πολυ ωρα αλλα δεν εφευγε ευτυχώς εκτο απο το πλεγμα εχω και συρματινη σιτα και δεν ειχαμε προβληματα απο τον επισκεπτη που μαλλον απο την περιγραφή ηταν γερακι.

----------


## ninos

Το μόνο σίγουρο stefo είναι οτι θα ξαναέρθει και θα ξαναέρχεται για αρκετό καιρό. Οπότε θα πρέπει να λάβεις τα ανάλογα μέτρα προστασίας

----------


## Chazy

Άκυρο παιδια λιγο με το θεμα αλλα το θυμήθηκα! Στο χωριό οταν ημονυ μικρή συχνά επεφταν πουλακια απο την φωλιά τους και τα φρόντιζα μεχρο να πετάξουν και να φύγουν. Ειχε πεσει που λετε ενα και ειχε σπασει το φτερό του το είχα σε μεγάλο κλουβί κακ το εβαζα και σε κουτι απο παπούτσια με πετσέτες κλπ για να ζεσταθεί. 3μέρες προσπαθούσα να το ταΐσω του πηρα τροφή για παπαγάλους τίποτα. Του εδωσα μυρμήγκια τιποτα. Το πηγα στον παππού μου και το ειδε και μου λεει ααααα περίμενε παει μεσα φέρνει ενα κομμάτι,ώμο κρέας κοτόπουλο. Με το που το πλησίασε στο κεφάλι του άνοιξε παιδια ενα στόμα οσο η παλαμι μου και το κατάπιε ολο με την μια. Δεν ειχα ξαναδει κατι τέτοιο ηταν απίστευτο! Και του λεω τι είναι; και μου λεει κιρκινεζι

----------

